# Sticky  So you’ve just bought your Gaggia Classic...



## MikeHag

Note 2015 New Gaggia Classic models have no solenoid and as of yet , a method for OPV has not been found

Congratulations!! Think of the soundtrack to 'Titanic', because you're currently standing on the bow of a small boat, arms outstretched, bound for the new and exciting world of Coffee!

In case you haven't already realised, www.coffeeforums.co.uk is fantastic. The people on here are sooo helpful and friendly, and in no time at all you'll be making great espresso. You'll also probably soon want to get into brewed coffee, but let's leave that to one side for now and focus on helping you get started with the Classic.

I hope you'll spend the time reading through old posts on here - many questions have already been asked at some point, and answers have already been given. But I thought I'd just offer up some words, and links to threads, websites, youtube videos etc. These are the ones I still have bookmarked on my browser from when I got my Classic and started the never-ending quest for the perfect espresso (the "God Shot" as one forum member recently called it







)

1. http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step

It's a fantastic primer in using and maintaining the Classic, and starting to adopt a good espresso-making process.

2. http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/gaggiaclassic/details

Another good post to help you learn about your machine. You need to understand it before you can use it properly.

3. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2995-Gaggia-Classic-newbie-starting

Some typical things you need to do right away. Contrary to what you might expect, the Classic isn't shipped with everything you need.

4. http://www.gaggia.com/dam/bo/allegati/files/23_classic.pdf

The Gaggia Classic manual that comes with the machine. Following the instructions in the manual will not automatically get you making great espresso, but they are a good start.

5. http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/

How to change the Group Gasket on a Gaggia Classic Espresso machine. If your machine is second hand, there's a good chance you need to do this. Don't worry... it's easy, and it's also a great way to get used to the idea that if you want good espresso then you need to learn a few things about the workings of the machine. Like I say, don't worry! You're probably going to like it, and will soon even be keen to make a few modifications to your machine.

6. http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggiaspareparts.html

Happy Donkey stocks some of the main parts and accessories you will need. This page lists some of them.

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_accessories.html

This Glasgow-based company are also great. David works full time on repairing and maintaining lots of different domestic espresso machines, and they have good access to parts.

7. http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=11548518#post11548518

Very soon you're going to realise that the original steam wand on the Classic isn't great for making those lattes and cappuccinos. Thankfully you can buy a longer, better wand to replace it (but take care - this will invalidate your warranty if it's a new machine). Here are some more links on the subject.

http://thehippy.net/nucleus/index.php?itemid=1311

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1126833848

http://www.toomuchcoffee.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=4851

To fit this to a new 2015 model classic pleas go here for instructions

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21693-Putting-a-Silvia-Wand-Onto-New-2015-Gaggia-Classics&p=257916#post257916

8. https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/espressomachinebackflush.html

To keep your machine clean, some people recommend backflushing. This is a quick and easy process that you don't need to do that often.

9. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2390-Adjusting-OPV-on-a-Classic

After a while you might start thinking of doing the OPV mod. This basically just involved turning an allen key, but you need to understand what is going on, and decide whether you want to do it or not. Some people say it's not necessary... other people swear by it. Sorry, there's no definitive right answer - like many things in coffee.

Here's another link. http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=53799445

10.






This is quite a cool little tutorial in pulling an espresso shot with the Classic. In time you'll develop your own version of this, working in slight tweaks and improvements, but it's good to see someone else's process.

Have fun!


----------



## sdb123

Just wanted to say thanks for putting this thread together. As a newbie to all this espresso malarkey I've read through each of the links you posted and found them to be a very useful guide.

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## dbriggs79

A huge thanks also, has helped me no end over the last few days, i had previously spent about 3 hours scouring the net for links on how to fit my new steam wand, ended up following a youtube video. Very tempted to try out that OPV mod soon now that i know about it too.

Will aslo be trying my portafilter without the little black plastic jobbie in, never realised it can be better without!


----------



## lukevl

Excellent info. Thanks a lot. Another newbie keen to follow the guidelines from the pros!


----------



## MikeHag

lukevl said:


> Excellent info. Thanks a lot. Another newbie keen to follow the guidelines from the pros!


Kind of you to say, lukevl, but I promise you I'm only a few months ahead of you in the learning stakes. Glad these links were helpful though


----------



## MikeHag

Bumped post-Christmas for new owners


----------



## carpjunkie

thanks mike thats a great help should be a sticky


----------



## Glenn

Thread made sticky


----------



## scottylav

So helpful! Thanks


----------



## Rauri

Great thread, thanks!


----------



## Athenatius

Thanks you!. Very helpful..

And yes, my machine has the chromed steel bypass tube pre-installed.

Could anyone tell me exactly the purpose of this thing?

Can I leave it removed or is it necessary to put it back on it's place after moving

the water-reservoir?

Thanks...


----------



## Pedro083

You could leave it out but will spray water everywhere. The point is when you stop a shot the solenoid switches and the water shoots down the tube in to the drip tray.


----------



## bigyun2000

Hi guys n gals

Thanks for all the info here. I received my Classic yesterday, run thru all the info in the manual and made my 1st espresso. Using Doug Egberts ground coffee. Not impressed with the taste. Also i have looked at a couple of uTube videos and my Classic doesn't seem to force water thru the head very fast. So i have tried all sorts to get it to work properly. Looks like it may have to go back to Tesco. Cheapest place i found at £199.

Anyway can anyone suggest a coffee? I usually have either Costa or Starbucks when i am out and was hoping to bring the same taste home. I don't have a grinder yet as i need to know is it better to grind my own? or just buy ground? Also what's the best way for storing the coffee?

Many thanks


----------



## jimbow

bigyun2000 said:


> ...
> 
> Thanks for all the info here. I received my Classic yesterday, run thru all the info in the manual and made my 1st espresso. Using Doug Egberts ground coffee. Not impressed with the taste.
> 
> ...


How exactly did it taste, was it sour or bitter?

Using fresh coffee ground immediately prior to brewing will certainly help. Grinding the beans yourself will also give you control over the level of resistance the brew water encounters whilst travelling through the coffee (finer ground coffee creates more resistance, coarser ground creates less) and hence the amount of time it spends in contact with the coffee.



bigyun2000 said:


> ...
> 
> Also i have looked at a couple of uTube videos and my Classic doesn't seem to force water thru the head very fast.
> 
> ...


Is this directly from the group or with the portafilter locked into it and the water running through its spouts?



bigyun2000 said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway can anyone suggest a coffee? I usually have either Costa or Starbucks when i am out and was hoping to bring the same taste home. I don't have a grinder yet as i need to know is it better to grind my own? or just buy ground? Also what's the best way for storing the coffee?
> 
> Many thanks


The main thing to look for when buying coffee is freshness - ideally measured in days since it was roasted. There are lots of online roasters who roast coffee to order at reasonable prices. Good places to try would be HasBean and SquareMile.

Once you have your coffee store it in an airtight container, removing as much of the air as possible before sealing. The coffee should be kept in somewhere relatively cool and dry and out of the light. Only ever grind as much coffee as you need and do it immediately before use.


----------



## chimpsinties

bigyun2000 said:


> Hi guys n gals
> 
> Thanks for all the info here. I received my Classic yesterday, run thru all the info in the manual and made my 1st espresso. Using Doug Egberts ground coffee. Not impressed with the taste. Also i have looked at a couple of uTube videos and my Classic doesn't seem to force water thru the head very fast. So i have tried all sorts to get it to work properly. Looks like it may have to go back to Tesco. Cheapest place i found at £199.
> 
> Anyway can anyone suggest a coffee? I usually have either Costa or Starbucks when i am out and was hoping to bring the same taste home. I don't have a grinder yet as i need to know is it better to grind my own? or just buy ground? Also what's the best way for storing the coffee?
> 
> Many thanks


Please read these two threads. They're almost exactly up your street. They've both just bought a Classic and are less than impressed with supermarket pre-ground coffee.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4846-Help-with-my-nakedness!!!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4903-Supermarket-ground

Short answer. You're going to need a good grinder and some fresh beans to get the most out of your Classic.

Welcome and enjoy the journey. It doesn't come over night and takes time and practice (but it's well worth the effort (and money))


----------



## MikeHag

Lots of new members at the moment, perhaps due to Christmas or Jan Sales. Worth having a browse of all the threads from other new members and machine owners.


----------



## maarten_booij

bigyun2000 said:


> Hi guys n gals
> 
> Thanks for all the info here. I received my Classic yesterday, run thru all the info in the manual and made my 1st espresso. Using Doug Egberts ground coffee. Not impressed with the taste. Also i have looked at a couple of uTube videos and my Classic doesn't seem to force water thru the head very fast. So i have tried all sorts to get it to work properly. Looks like it may have to go back to Tesco. Cheapest place i found at £199.
> 
> Anyway can anyone suggest a coffee? I usually have either Costa or Starbucks when i am out and was hoping to bring the same taste home. I don't have a grinder yet as i need to know is it better to grind my own? or just buy ground? Also what's the best way for storing the coffee?
> 
> Many thanks


Like some other members posted, if you have the money it is very wise to spend it on a good burr grinder. Don't buy a cheep one, since the grinder is as important as your machine. When I started out I didn't have my own grinder yet, so I bought espresso ground from hasbean. They are really good, in that if the grind is too course or too fine (it takes some getting used to the way tamping pressure and coarseness works) you just have to send them an email with the request to adjust it a bit with your next order and they will do so.

But as I said, if you grind at home, you will experience much better tasting coffee. (Way better than starbucks)


----------



## Caff_Ian

Just got a refurbished Classic this week and I love it. First thing I did was order a standard double basket (it came today) now I have amazing espresso with real crema


----------



## carlspringphoto

Hi all.

With the help of snooping on these forums, I have just graduated from a press to a Gaggia classic. Beans wise I am a slave to hasbean purely as I was unaware of where else to try, but looking forward to trying some of those recommended on the forum.

First shot took 40 some seconds, 2nd took 18. Little bit of practice needed, and also on milk. Going to look to Rancillio wand. Is it easy to fit and return if needed as only just purchased and don't want to void warranty, obviously if it can be replaced easily may do it straight away. Heard the results are excellent, any feedback on this?


----------



## carlspringphoto

Caff_Ian said:


> Just got a refurbished Classic this week and I love it. First thing I did was order a standard double basket (it came today) now I have amazing espresso with real crema


Is there a reason for this? Any advantage over the one supplied with the machine?


----------



## Mazza

carlspringphoto said:


> Is there a reason for this? Any advantage over the one supplied with the machine?


The one that comes with machine is a pressurized basket (just a single hole underneath) designed to be used with the plastic widget.

Many people,me included, had problems with the machine spraying coffee everywhere with these. I bought a proper basket from Happy Donkey and never looked back.


----------



## geotsk

Just got a new Classic today. First thing I did was order a standard double basket and second to install pid.

Great post!!!


----------



## davecaplyn

Hi Folks,

I've finally taken the jump and purchased a brand new Gaggia Classic (£182 from Amazon). After looking at a load of machines I thought this was the best.

I've been on countless websites, viewed loads of youtube videos and bought a few apps on my phone that reference coffee. My ultimate aim is to be doing Latte Art. I started with a Mr Cappucino machine made my Morphy Richards which I fast realised was worth naff all when it came to making good espresso and microfoam.

On Saturday I set up the Gaggia Classic, purged the steam wand to get going and got started with texturing my milk.

Let me tell you that I thought I knew what I was doing when I started. Almost immediately the milk in my stainless steel jug began creating huge bubbles and by the time I'd finished it had a head of froth on the top. I went back to the drawing board and two days on I'm not much further forward. I have ordered the Silva steam wand which I will be fitting as I've heard that the Pannarello wand supplied isn't the best. That being said, there are a lot of youtube videos where people do manage to achieve the silky smooth microfoam that I can't.

The problems I'm having seem to be coming from:

1: Not getting the milk to swirl when first getting going.

2: The volume of milk increasing (It gets to the point where the black arm nearly vanishes in the foam, and the foam nearly escapes the jug before ity reaches temp).

3: The foam is far too thick. When I try latte art it pours fine, but the foam simply lands on the coffee at the end. Unless I'm spooning the foam on, I can't do anything.

Can anyone help me with where I'm going wrong. What angle should the jug be at? All the videos don't display it properly. Exactly how far into the milk should the head be? How do I stop the massive increase in volume?

It's taking over my life.


----------



## jimbow

It sounds like you still have the panarello attachment (the black plastic nozzle) on the steaming wand. It is very hard to avoid big bubbles using the panarello attachment - it is designed to do this. The Silvia wand will work much better but in the meantime, try removing the outer black sleeve from the panarello attachment leaving just the little jet/nozzle underneath. It will be a bit short but should give you more control over the size of the bubbles.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chimpsinties

Sounds to me like you've got the tip of the wand too near the surface of the milk. If you do this then big air bubbles are drawn into the milk and you get the massive head. Try dropping your tip a bit deeper.

Finding the angle to get a good spin is frustrating indeed. I don't think it helps with the Classic's frothing assistant thingy. Quite often I'll start a really nice wave then it disappears and I just can't get it back. You'll probably find it easier when you get rid of the steam arm that came with it and more important get rid of the frothing assistant thingy.

Give the milk a good swirl around in the jug and knocking it on the counter can help the microfoam combine the foam with the milk more so it actually comes out when you pour it. You'll usually see them doing this in the videos even if they don't mention that they do. See at 1:35 on this video






Unfortunately I don't think the Classic will be the answer to you latte art dreams. Don't get me wrong it'll do an alright job but you're probably going to have to spend a bit more if you want effortless frothing.


----------



## davecaplyn

Thanks, tried removing the plastic attachment and got the swirling motion no problem. THe only thing was that I was lacking any froth. Lowered the pitched to incorporate some air into it but never wasn't too good. I still think it's better until the silvia arm arrives though.

Thanks for the advice. I'll post pictures when I achieve results!


----------



## davecaplyn

Hello again.

I have just fitted the Rancilio Silvia steam wand to my Gaggia. Took seconds to do. Never had to do any sanding and it fits perfect. Rotation is smooth. Only thing I noticed was that I couldn't fit it with a washer attached. Maybe that's what I had to sand down for? Just ran my first jug of milk to try and steam it.

Perfect results! I can't give it enough praise. It was the perfect silky smooth milk I was trying for! Now I've realised that I need to have a look at my extraction of the espresso to get things spot on. I seem to pull through quite quickly (I'm grinding the beans fine enough and tamping down with plenty of pressure). I don't seem to be getting that initial dark coffee before it blonds off. It does go lighter but I'm obviously off the mark a bit. I'm gonna trawl through this forum a bit more to see what I can do to improve.

To say I'm excited at the moment is an understatement!

By the way I got the wand from ebay from the Espresso Shop in Glasgow. £21.95 plus free delivery!


----------



## chimpsinties

davecaplyn said:


> (I'm grinding the beans fine enough and tamping down with plenty of pressure).


After what you said about your extraction. What makes you say this? Because from what you're saying it doesn't sound like you've got it quite right yet. If you're tamping too hard the puck might just be cracking and letting the water through a channel. It's a fine line between tamping too hard and not hard enough. All dependent on grind size and coffee type of course.


----------



## davecaplyn

Yeah, you're right.

I just tried again and made sure that I ground down finer and applied a load of pressure. Ended up the opposite, with a slow extraction. I need to practice with getting this right.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jimbow

A few pointers to help you in the right direction on your quest:

1. Only change one thing at a time and keep everything else constant between extractions.

2. To get the right extraction you will need to tweak a combination of the grind size, tamp pressure, quantities of ground espresso and beverage produced and the time the extraction runs for. See #1 above.

3. Use scales to weigh the ground coffee you are putting in the filter basket and the quantity of liquid espresso you are producing.

4. To start with aim to produce a liquid espresso that is double the weight of the ground coffee used in around 25 seconds using approximately 30 pounds of pressure to tamp. e.g. a 28g espresso using 14g of ground coffee.

5. Keep all variables the same and keep adjusting the grind size until it takes around 25 seconds. Grind finer if the extraction is over too quickly and coarser if it is taking too long.

6. Once you are close to 25 seconds, taste the espresso - does it taste sour and overly acidic or does it taste bitter/burnt. If the latter then grind more coarsely and let the shot the finish earlier (maintaining the same output espresso weight) and if it tastes bitter then grind finer and let the shot run for longer.


----------



## davecaplyn

The future is bright!


----------



## russe11

Really useful many thanks


----------



## pips

great thread guys, very informative !!


----------



## Toby-IOM

Fantastic thread!

Some valuable information to anyone with a gaggia classic


----------



## Sui

Awesome Guides thanks


----------



## gmason

Excellent guide with lots of useful insights and tips. Really helped me make my mind up as to which machine to purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## Thanet

4. http://www.espressotec.com/store/pc/...sic_manual.pdf

from the first post ... link is broken ...

Admin Note: Link now replaced


----------



## flippsy

Thanks so much for putting this thread together. It really helped me 2 days ago when my gaggia classic arrived. I had read quite a lot beforehand but it's something else to actually put your hands on the machine and press the "on" button for the first time (I'm a complete newbie in expresso making with a machine - not a stovetop pot). I was very careful to follow the instructions about priming the pump from your article here but I couldn't believe how well it went and how good the first coffee tasted (YES, YES, even though I had no choice but to use the included, updated pressurised filter basket and widget thing). Even the wand worked ok and the milk was frothy if a bit cool. I'm beginning to get the hang of things now and look forward to all the tweaking you are inspiring me to do. But for a bit, I'm just enjoying the new experience!


----------



## sah

Thanks from another newbie here... just bought a second hand Baby Class, but a lot of this info is obviously very useful (and maybe if I'd seen this forum sooner I'd have got a Classic, ah well).


----------



## Kamakazie!

This thread has been a great help.

Thanks!


----------



## karmacafe

Excellent thread, informative and learned a lot from it, thank you


----------



## mookielagoo

Hello, Just wanted to say how useful this thread is!!!nice one!!...and to share my coffee journey. I was loving my french press for about 9 years and then I suddenly realized that there was a whole world out there! Coffee in the morning is the first most important 'ritualistic' drink of the day and therefore, I believe that care and attention is needed to get a truly beautiful result (actually its become a bit of an obsession for me!!)...I decided to buy a flashy delonghi machine about 6 months ago from Amazon and was enjoying the 'foamy' creme until the pump packed up (a well known problem)...I then got my hands on a gaggia classic and I'm loving the learning journey in true espresso style!!!...Ive learned all about over and under extraction, dosing, timing, and the effect that tamp pressure and grind has on the flavor etc (forums and youtube are a life saver!)...I think that the pressurized baskets have their place (sorry) (Im getting a gorgeous result with Lavazza crema e gusto!) and that the unrefined baskets (from HD) are superior with true espresso grinds (also currently enjoying Lavazza espresso pre-grind!) I'm about to leap into the world of 'fresh home ground grinds' as im confident that this is the next step...The 'geek' in me has researched all about the different types of grinders...thinking of going for the MC2 from HD...does anyone have any alternative suggestions or tips? Ive heard that its a bit of a beast to use... Thanks again and 'chin chin' - looking forward to conversing with you all on CF UK...cheers Mark


----------



## halcycon

Hi All, first post!  So, I've got a classic. I love coffee, and I'm looking at mods already... just wondering if anyone here has had any success with PID-ing a classic using a Raspberry Pi as the controller?

Cheers

Adam


----------



## chimpsinties

No but I'd be interested in seeing the results when you've done it. I expect a little 7" lcd showing temps and progress of drink etc.


----------



## series530

mookielagoo said:


> The 'geek' in me has researched all about the different types of grinders...thinking of going for the MC2 from HD...does anyone have any alternative suggestions or tips? Ive heard that its a bit of a beast to use... Thanks again and 'chin chin' - looking forward to conversing with you all on CF UK...cheers Mark


I went for the Eureka Mignon. I first started using it on Tuesday and found it really easy to get a decent grind. It costs a little more than the MC2 (which I also considered) but, to my eyes, looks a whole lot nicer in the kitchen. It's also surprisingly quiet in operation.

I was in two minds about the improvement that a fresh grind would have over my illy ground purchases. It took just a single cup of Union Roasted to convince me otherwise and, with the addition of a proper steam wand yesterday my cappuccino's are now a whole lot nicer (in my humble opinion).


----------



## chimpsinties

It is funny how it takes actually trying it to prove to most people that it can make a difference. It seems pretty obvious when you think about it. but I bet there'd be a whole lot less posts on this forum if people just took our word for it to begin with


----------



## series530

chimpsinties said:


> It is funny how it takes actually trying it to prove to most people that it can make a difference. It seems pretty obvious when you think about it. but I bet there'd be a whole lot less posts on this forum if people just took our word for it to begin with


I think that, certainly in my case, having bought reasonably expensive illy ground coffee (or so an Italian colleague commented) since having the Gaggia I was concerned that my skills would be insufficient to do a better job grinding my own and then turning it into a decent cup of coffee. To my taste at least, even with only a few days of practise, it does taste a whole lot better than with a freshly opened can of illy. Glenn is visiting us in a little over a week from now and I may need to eat (or drink) my words, we'll see.

Maybe it's a daft analogy: it's almost like growing and then eating your own vegetables compared to buying them as a ready meal which just needs heating up. So much more overall satisfaction!


----------



## halcycon

chimpsinties said:


> No but I'd be interested in seeing the results when you've done it. I expect a little 7" lcd showing temps and progress of drink etc.


Ah well we'll have to see what I can come up with, don't want it to be too intrusive! I'm already in enough trouble with the OH for the space it takes up and the cost!


----------



## proview

Thanks to all posters for all the good info.

regards

stewart


----------



## Mike mc

Just ordered my classic so will have a good read through this thread.i have a cheap delonghi burr grinder so next on the list is a new grinder


----------



## Dr.lyn

I was thinking of the Gaggia or the Rancilio sylvia and decided on the Francino Cherub


----------



## series530

Dr.lyn said:


> I was thinking of the Gaggia or the Rancilio sylvia and decided on the Francino Cherub


A wise decision - its easy, once you have the bug, to out grow a Gaggia pretty quickly and a Cherub is a very decent step up.


----------



## jodypress

I just wanted to pop in and say hi. This site has some fantastic info for a noobie.

I Just took delivery of a second hand Classic with a Gaggia MDF grinder and base







. Very very happy with it. My previous espresso machine gave up on me a few months ago. I've also been using a Dualit Grinder which has been great but is now superfluous so will be selling it soon.

I'm looking forward to giving it a thorough descale, back flush, adjusting the OPV and changing the steaming wand. The rubber gasket around the group head is in superb condition and the shower disc needed a little descale. Water flow seems good but will spend some time testing it out over the weekend.

I love the fact there is so much information available about this machine.


----------



## _dan_

Great information here, thanks


----------



## jaybeerex

great thread thanks!


----------



## booyip

Hello all - first post. I have just purchased a second-hand Gaggia Classic from ebay - could be a complete bargain at £53 quid or a complete disaster. The seller was not very helpful (and a little bit mad) but thought it was worth a punt.

Here it is for sport...will update when I have it delivered. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gaggia-coffee-maker-/171046210320?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ljmg%252F%252Fw%252Fr8ucKv2L8vYF6fWrPfg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Got some reading to do (back to the first page of this thread I go). Any words of wisdom on cleaning ahead of me (or detective work on the ebay photos) much appreciated.

Looking forward to this new learning journey.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looks like you've bagged yourself a real bargain - well done. Get some descaler - Puly descaler - see Amazon. Take off the shower screen under the brew head - use a stubby Philips screwdriver. See if it is gunged up underneath - also check where it sits for signs of coffee oil residue gunge. If it looks clean, no further action there is needed. When replacing the screen and tightening up the screw - don't over-tighten. Tighten, then back off half a turn. Doing this will make getting it off next time easy.


----------



## chimpsinties

Although in the descripton they say its new so it might not need anything. Just get a grinder, get some decent coffee and you're away









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## booyip

The Systemic Kid said:


> Get some descaler...


Thanks for all the advice - have just purchased the Puly Descaler in preparation. I live in a very Hard Water area, so reckon this will be a regular job whatever. Do many people filter their water before putting in Espresso Machine?



chimpsinties said:


> Just get a grinder...


Wow - never realised the grinders could be so expensive. Any recommendations for a budget grinder (£100-ish ideally)?


----------



## chimpsinties

Most people on here will say Iberitall MC2 straight away. It's got to be one of the best (cheap) grinders for espresso. You'll find they're totally essential and just think, all the money you saved on the machine you can put into a grinder


----------



## booyip

chimpsinties said:


> Most people on here will say Iberitall MC2 straight away...


Sounds good to me - My Wanted thread is up already! Thanks again.


----------



## drgekko

Hi folks.

Just wondering, how does one know whether their Classic needs a backflush or not? Is there a recommended cycle schedule? I probably make 10 espressos per week - I bought my unit second hand which is just over 2 years old. Is the Puly descaler ok for this purpose?


----------



## 4085

They say the gaggia boiler needs special treatment, a weaker type of descaler. I just use anything but only leave it in for 10 mins or so. I cannot remember the specifics but I think the gaggia one is citric acid based, or maybe thats wrong and someone else will put me right!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

drgekko said:


> Just wondering, how does one know whether their Classic needs a backflush or not? Is there a recommended cycle schedule? I probably make 10 espressos per week - I bought my unit second hand which is just over 2 years old. Is the Puly descaler ok for this purpose?


Take off the shower screen and the block it attaches to - you'll need Allen keys for the latter. If it's gunged up, get something like Puly Caff - specially formulated for removing coffee oil and tar residue. Soak the block, shower screen, portafilter (only the chrome bit) and basket(s) is a solution until they are clean. Avoid scrubbing the inside of your portafilter - you'll remove the chrome and expose the brass - not good for your health. For descaling - use a proprietary cleaner like Puly Descaler - comes in sachets of ten for just over a fiver. The Classic's boiler is aluminium so harsher descaling cleaners are best avoided. As for frequency, depends on the quality of water in your area. If it's hard, best use filtered water to avoid limescale build up. Used to descale my every six months but I live in a soft water area. As for backflushing/cleaning off oil/tar residue build up - did this when I started to detect taint in the shot.


----------



## chimpsinties

I tend to backflush mine when I get some new coffee. So every 1kg I put through it basically.

Seems to work for me


----------



## booyip

booyip said:


> Here it is for sport...will update when I have it delivered. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gaggia-coffee-maker-/171046210320?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ljmg%252F%252Fw%252Fr8ucKv2L8vYF6fWrPfg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Just to update - couldn't be happier with this machine. It genuinely seems to have been unboxed and then left sitting in a shed and never used. The portafilter, plastic tamper etc was still wrapped in plastic. The blue plastic cover for the drip tray was still on. No coffee or brown liquid came out of the backflush and ran some descaler through it too and all seemed good. All seems good - and enjoying my first espressos. Using vacuum pack coffee so far, so can't wait to see what difference a grinder will make. Probably going to do the Rancilio Steam wand upgrade too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sounds like you bagged a good specimen. Decent grinder plus fresh roast beans will make a big difference. Rancillo steam wand is a really worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## nekromantik

I plan to get a Silvia steam wand too but first grinder.

Keeping a eye out on ebay for some at the moment and also hope to pick up MC2 from the grind off if I dont get anything from ebay till then.


----------



## RedNight

Does this filter (and this portafilter) fit the Gaggia Classic?


----------



## El carajillo

I do not think they do ,The Gag/Classic is not an E61 head and I do not think the P/filter will fit. Have a look on the Happy Donkey site they list the various parts for different makes /models, including the Classic parts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## booyip

The Systemic Kid said:


> Sounds like you bagged a good specimen. Decent grinder plus fresh roast beans will make a big difference. Rancillo steam wand is a really worthwhile upgrade.


I think my initial capital expenditure on my new hobby is complete after getting a grinder. Now for the fresh beans part. Just wanted to say thanks for the steam wand device - the Rancilio makes a massive, massive difference. Latte art here i come...


----------



## RedNight

How many pressurized filters does the Gaggia Classic come with?

Between this and this one, which one of these tampers would you choose?


----------



## koahhe

Thanks for putting this thread together. Very useful information


----------



## coffeechap

RedNight said:


> How many pressurized filters does the Gaggia Classic come with?
> 
> Between this and this one, which one of these tampers would you choose?


The motta tamp is the best budget tamper available


----------



## HDAV

RedNight said:


> How many pressurized filters does the Gaggia Classic come with?
> 
> Between this and this one, which one of these tampers would you choose?


2 double and single some also come with an unoressurised double basket.

what makes the mitts the best budget tamper?


----------



## coffeechap

HDAV said:


> 2 double and single some also come with an unoressurised double basket.
> 
> what makes the mitts the best budget tamper?


At £14 from cream supplies it is just so cheap, it also is well made and has a nice weight to it, admittedly the handle could be better and it is not in the same ball park as say a torr tamper, but it is only £14 !!!


----------



## RedNight

coffeechap said:


> The motta tamp is the best budget tamper available


Thank you. I will pick one, then. And still no Gaggia Classic here.

Well, looks like that I will have to pick one new...


----------



## coffeechap

Gaggia manual service offered you one of theirs posted!


----------



## RedNight

coffeechap said:


> Gaggia manual service offered you one of theirs posted!


I saw his post.


----------



## nekromantik

I fitted Silvia wand on mine yesterday but not much steam coming out of it.

May have to check the fitting, maybe I didnt insert it into the nut far enough.


----------



## icecreemlove

Good guide! Is the gaggia a good machine if one has lots of years on machines such as la marzoco strada, linea and faema e61 ?


----------



## CFo

the manual link is broken? Just got my 2nd hand classic. How are the baskets supposed to fit into the portaholder thing? I can get them in by pressing hard but then quite hard to get out??


----------



## Mrboots2u

They are more than likely ridged baskets , so pressing them in is ok . Popping them out using the edge of a blunt instrument or something works too .


----------



## CFo

yeah seems to work


----------



## CFo

I'm getting a "layer" of water on top of the puck. ~What am I doing wrong?


----------



## coffeechap

Probably grinding to fine


----------



## Neill

CFo said:


> I'm getting a "layer" of water on top of the puck. ~What am I doing wrong?


It can be normal. Are you definitely getting a spray of water back through the solenoid when you cut the pump? If yes then try increasing the dose of coffee in the basket.


----------



## c_squared

CFo said:


> I'm getting a "layer" of water on top of the puck. ~What am I doing wrong?


When I got my 2nd hand classic I had the same issue. I descaled and backflushed the machine to make sure there wasn't any scale blocking anything. I was using stale supermarket beans at the time and as soon as I changed to freshly roasted beans the problem disappeared. My question therefore is, what beans are you using and are they fresh?


----------



## CFo

Thanks all, I will try the various suggestions and see how things go. I suspect the first issue is too fine a grind. I thought I had my Iberital set just right, then 'er indoors admitted that she thought the knurled button was how you turned it on...


----------



## HumStrum

Thanks for putting this together. Gaggia should put this in the box!


----------



## TomMurray

Thanks from me too. I have had my machine for over a year now - should have come to this forum a long time ago!


----------



## coffeegibson

Truly a great thread! I've just got a G Classic and I'm glad of all the help I can get!


----------



## ifunky_ltd

Nice thread fella..exactly what I was looking for


----------



## chrisah1

Thanks for all the links - looking forward to reading all of this even before I get my machine!


----------



## craig01nire

Thanks for putting this together. Really helped me understand everything about my gaggia.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Just bought a second hand (one owner) Classic modified with a Silvia wand and PID for £200. It arrived a couple of days ago and is in perfect condition on the outside and only according to the seller ever having spring water low in magnesium and calcium put through it.

Came with a single, double and bottomless portafilter, four filter baskets plus one blank basket for back flushing, kit for coffee pods, milk thermometer, shot glass and metal tamper.

Still to buy a grinder so got some pre-ground from Whittards however, will read this thread thoroughly before trying to pull a shot.

Really excited about my new journey into the world of real coffee.


----------



## big dan

Best of luck in your journey! With a PID on your classic you should be able to make some really good espresso based drinks!

I just upgraded from a classic but she will always hold a dear place in my heart!

Lots of info and help is available on the forums. My biggest tip: Get some scales (jewellery ones from eBay are good and cost a fiver) and weigh the amount of dry coffee to the weight of the shot produced! Really helps to dial in your shot!

Good luck!


----------



## Saftlad

Can I ask some knowledgable soul to post up details of temp surfing? I'm going round in circles otherwise with bitter espresso.

thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Bitterness could be caused by a lot of things.

If you have a Classic this is how I do it.

with the removed from the machine, Press the brew button and flush out approx 1-1.5oz of water from the group head. Wait till the brew light goes off after about 15 secs, fit the PF and wait for the light to go back on. When it goes back on hit the brew button straight away.

my shots were bitter when I first started out just because they were channelling due to poor distribution.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Just noticed you're using Mignon. Have you tried WDT?

If not type it into YouTube and give it a go. Weigh the dose you put in the of and also weigh the shot out. It should be approx 1.6 times your dose. I.e an 18g dose should produce a 28g shot in weight.


----------



## Saftlad

Thanks Urban. With the Mignon, I don't think you have any choice but to WDT.

I'll be trying your surf technique tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Saftlad

Using a Mignon, I'm not sure you've got any choice but to WDT.

Next question is whether I should stop the shot at 25 seconds so long as I've got 26g of 'produce' or leave it longer. It seems to get less bitter and much more drinkable if I leave it longer, up to 40g.

I've seen mention of stopping it at 'blonding' with a bottomless PF, should this point be around 25-30 seconds?


----------



## Saftlad

Got to wdt with the Mignon. Currently 17g in (18g vst basket), 26g out in around 25seconds.

Running it longer to around 40g makes it much more palatable though :shrug:


----------



## Saftlad

Got to wdt with the Mignon. Currently 17g in (18g vst basket), 26g out in around 25seconds.

Running it longer to around 40g makes it much more palatable though


----------



## oracleoftruth

Just noticed this thread! Thanks to all for the tips and thanks to coffee forums in General.


----------



## unoll

Fairly new Classic owner here saying how great it is to have all the links in one useful place. cheers.


----------



## mcbean

Brilliant thread. Has helped me so much already with my new Classic.


----------



## truegrace

just got a second hand classic from ebay in top notch condition and is my first step into the realm of real coffee, cant wait.

one question though, any way to tell how old it is? just wondered if it might be pre philips!

got a porlex coming later this week and some fresh beans. is it worth investing in a water filter rather than using tap water?

ta


----------



## oracleoftruth

Hi trueGrace. Mine has the date on both the pump and underneath the machine on a label. Mine is 2009 which I think is the cusp for when gaggia was taken over. Although I think they were owned by saeco at that stage.


----------



## truegrace

oracleoftruth said:


> Hi trueGrace. Mine has the date on both the pump and underneath the machine on a label. Mine is 2009 which I think is the cusp for when gaggia was taken over. Although I think they were owned by saeco at that stage.


THanks, I will take a look.

My Porlex and fresh beans have just turned up! Just need to find out now if the grinder is supposed to make a lot of noise with no beans in it when turned as I dont want to damage it!


----------



## adam0bmx0

No it shouldn't! Wind the adjusting dail off 1 or two notches.


----------



## mjbhall

Really helpful guide, thanks!


----------



## DaveMart

I've read through the thread but I can't spot anything which discusses how much hassle cleaning the Classic is.

Do you have to keep taking the thing apart in fiddly ways using tools to keep it clean?

My pressure cooker never got used because of that? :-(


----------



## oracleoftruth

Very similar to other machines. I'd say it's easier to clean actually. Just a small screw to remove shower plate for cleaning and couple of bolts for the entire dispersion plate.

All machines need the shower plate removing and cleaning regularly. IT just happens to be quite straightforward on the classic.


----------



## DaveMart

Thanks.

Pardon my lack of basic knowledge, but is the cleaning similar even in the umpteen coffee pod machines?

I realise that they don't have coffee grounds to deal with, but that doesn't bother me, but is cleaning and maintenance otherwise more onerous?

I find that some things don't bother me, for instance I never want to make a cup of instant 'coffee', God forfend, but there is a limit to the extent to which I can be arsed to fiddle around with things.


----------



## oracleoftruth

Really isn't fiddly. The pods have less mess, yes. But as you say, you get poor coffee. They still have coffee oils dribbling over them which will go stale. That needs cleaning so they're not maintenance free.

The classic is as hard to clean as a cafetiere.

I would say though that if you are concerned with the time, dialing in the grinder and tamping is also an extra faff compared to pods. It's just definitely worth it.


----------



## DaveMart

Sounds good to me.

I don't mind some extra effort for good results, but there is a limit, I find.

I tend to like robust and simple, together with easy to find spares, so am leaning towards a Hausgrind and a Gaggia Classic, although I could be tempted by an electric grinder providing it is cheap enough and still gives good results for expresso and french press, perhaps the Baratza Encore if it ever reappears in the UK.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike

Hi Guys,

Love the forum. Just got a 2nd hand Classic (Gold Edition) which is obviously 'Pre Philips'.

Newbie question: Does this run at the same pressure as the newer models. As I don't want to put my name on the waiting list for a pressure gauge to adjust it if it doesn't need it.


----------



## Jason1wood

It's probably set slightly higher, you should get the gauge even if it's just for peace of mind.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike

Thanks for answering that. I'll add my name to the list.


----------



## simontc

just ordered my classic! I'm very very excited- been 'slumming' it with a delonghi ec330 for a while now, ready to take a step upwards


----------



## Geordie Boy

Brilliant







Where did you buy it from? I've noticed that the Amazon price has gone way north of £200 for a new one now


----------



## hotmetal

Geordie Boy said:


> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you buy it from? I've noticed that the Amazon price has gone way north of £200 for a new one now


Indeed. I bought mine, (modded with PID, bottomless PF, better basket and shower screen etc) off a forum member.

However, unmodded used ones go for maybe £50-75 on a well known auction site. (I saw one at each price at the end of the auctions).

I suspect the ones that come up on here may have been better looked after, possibly. You never know your luck, but as they're often collection only, you may have to wait a while to find one near you that's the right price, and if it's on the bay then obviously you have to be the winner too!


----------



## amirharris

Mrboots2u said:


> They are more than likely ridged baskets , so pressing them in is ok . Popping them out using the edge of a blunt instrument or something works too .


Is it normal for the spring filterholder to not stay in shape? my basket had the same issue. had to push hard to get in as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u

You can shape the spring as you wish or remove it entirely


----------



## amirharris

roger that. it's just that it seems the basket (naked portafilter) is a bit tilted so the water distribution looks a bit uneven when i run water through it.


----------



## El carajillo

amirharris said:


> roger that. it's just that it seems the basket (naked portafilter) is a bit tilted so the water distribution looks a bit uneven when i run water through it.


It should snap in evenly and settle down on rim of P /F.


----------



## amirharris

it looks pretty even around the rim but i noticed the water out of the basket looks uneven. is it the basket base? will that affect the extraction process?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Have a look up where the water comes through the screen, without the handle in place .may just need a clean .


----------



## amirharris

Shower plate was clean. I'm struggling to pull a decent shot. using the naked PF, it sprayed everywhere before coming out really fast. I adjusted the grind to the second lowest setting (hario slim hand grinder). i know the grinder isn't the best for espresso, but i figured i should be able to pull an okay shot with it no? be awhile before i have enough savings for a proper espresso grinder.

Im dosing 18g, and it only took 11 secs to get 30g out. im using fresh beans from Rave. Using triple basket, as i only have that and a pressurized double basket. wondering what did i not do right?


----------



## jeebsy

I wouldn't use a pressurized basket with a naked PF. Pressurised basket and no widget in the PF usually = coffee all over the walls


----------



## amirharris

i didn't used the pressurized basket. used triple basket instead. wondering whether triple basket instead of a double one caused it to spray? as i only used 17g of coffee


----------



## jeebsy

Sorry misread that. How is the pour if you use the finest setting?


----------



## Mrboots2u

It it spraying out on loads of streams also ( channeling ) rather than in one flow from the centre ?


----------



## amirharris

jeebsy said:


> Sorry misread that. How is the pour if you use the finest setting?





Mrboots2u said:


> It it spraying out on loads of streams also ( channeling ) rather than in one flow from the centre ?


initially sprayed tiny streams in few directions before channeling in one flow from the centre if that made sense.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yeah so part of the problem could be the way the coffee is distributed in the basket along with the people particle size etc .

Perhaps start a new thread , put up a. Clip if you can with dose ,setting on porlex , amount out etc


----------



## amirharris

will try to post a video once i've found some time off studying. thanks for the help guys. one last question, how do u measure 30 pounds of tamp?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Short answer I don't but...

You can get click mats and tamps that do it but in general people use for a very short time , and then move them on.

As long as tamp is consistent and level is doesn't matter a huge amount if it's 30lbs or 15 lbs as long as it's the same .

If you wanna practice then perhaps press on some bathroom scales to see what your doing .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Consistent dose i.e. Weighing the dose and the distribution of the grind in more important than tamp pressure.

As Boots said it's more about tamping approx the same rather than 30lbs.

Practicing with bathroom scales is not a bad idea.


----------



## bedra

that is nice

.............

http://www.soran.edu.iq


----------



## toString

I've read about the OPV mod and have seen the pressure gauge portafilters advertised, but I have no idea what pressure is recommended and why?


----------



## froggystyle

You lower the pressure down to 10 bar at the PF, this then applies less pressure on the coffee, in a nutshell you get a better tasting shot.

Worth the £10 it costs to pick up the parts, or ask to join a pay it forward on here.


----------



## charris

froggystyle said:


> You lower the pressure down to 10 bar at the PF, this then applies less pressure on the coffee, in a nutshell you get a better tasting shot.
> 
> Worth the £10 it costs to pick up the parts, or ask to join a pay it forward on here.


10 bar or 9 bar?


----------



## toString

Ah thank you, will buy one and see what happens then! 

Edit, will wait and see in the 9 or 10


----------



## jeebsy

10 bar on the gauge


----------



## Gdavies100

Great thread. I've had a gaggia for a few years after getting one from the gaggia outlet at the Castleford

shopping outlet.

I fell out of love with it because I didn't really know how to use it and made the mistake

of using pre ground coffee with poor results.

Anyway after a new coffee shop opened near where I lived in Sheffield selling their own

fresh coffee beans I decided to try again to learn how to use the Gaggia.

This thread has been really useful. I've upgraded to a 18g VST basket, bought a custom

made tamper from made by knock, upgraded to the rancilio steam wand and started grinding

some fresh beans using an old Krups burr grinder I'd had lying around.

In still a bit hit and miss with the expresso pours though the tamper has helped no end.

my biggest issue is switching between coffee beans as the other half likes decaff....

Really interested in the PID upgrade but will need to save my pennies as I'd like

to get a better grinder first.


----------



## froggystyle

Sounds like your halfway there!

Just need to invest in a new grinder and bobs your uncle!


----------



## Gdavies100

froggystyle said:


> Sounds like your halfway there!
> 
> Just need to invest in a new grinder and bobs your uncle!


Thats the the plan just too many choices out there. At the moment I'm going to just

get a decent upgrade to the krups in the £100 - £200 range that allows me to grind a bit more consistently. If I get

really into it then I'll look to upgrade again.


----------



## froggystyle

You after new or do you mind 2nd hand?


----------



## chrisd2684

Gradually working my way through all the posts in this sticky. Really useful thanks!


----------



## swooshy

Amazing thread, hardcore dedication here! Helped me make up my mind to get one - thanks all.


----------



## swooshy

Most useful thread ever, hardcore dedication here. Helped me make up my mind


----------



## sub7

Useful thread thanks again.


----------



## Madtwinhead

Great il be reading through this now I'm part of the gaggia crew


----------



## chrismc

Had a good read through of the different parts of this post, really helpful stuff.


----------



## Firochromis

Hi people, I don't own a Gaggia but want to buy a tamper to a friend as a gift, who owns a Classic. Can you help me with the correct tamper size? I'm considering to buy a Torr tamper and they have both 58mm and 58,4mm sizes in their range.


----------



## hotmetal

Hi Firo. Either will fit but 58.4 is the best option.


----------



## Neill

Just to be clear on this. The 58.4 is for a vst basket. If its a standard basket you may be safer getting the 58mm


----------



## Firochromis

Vat?? is it VST?


----------



## Neill

Firochromis said:


> Vat?? is it VST?


Sorry, yeah, I was trying to edit that but the tapatalk desktop app is crap.


----------



## Firochromis

Thank you both. My friend is not "infected". So I guess he doesn't have a VST. Better to be in safe side rather than to have a very expensive paper weight.


----------



## cawfee

"infected" looool


----------



## hotmetal

Just had the old vernier out. My Knock Heft 58.35 is indeed the size it claims to be. My other tamper which I took to be a 58 and suspect is a Happy Donkey one actually measures 57.35. Both of these fit the Classic baskets, the knock perfectly, the smaller one a bit too loosely for my liking. The ID of the stock basket seems to be about 58.9.


----------



## Phil A

Likewise appreciated!!


----------



## Jrobjumpsship

Brilliant thread! Waiting for my Gaggia Classic to arrive, this is a great resource for everything I need to know so I can get started straight away.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just bought a Classic last week after my old (20+ years) Krups machine died....

.it's a bit of a step up isn't it!!!!!

Already bought a VST 18g ridged basket, need a new tamper. Oh the toys, the joys, the already much better espresso and cappuccinos, but oh dear me I'm just starting properly and well it's only going to get better. I mean I even bought a Brita jug today to feed it.

Happily lost to better coffee and off to get someo more beans tomorrow!!!!!! >


----------



## JoshMitton

A lot of helpful information here thanks! So keen to get to grips with my classic.


----------



## cracker666

Got mine at the weekend.

Plenty of reading material


----------



## Mr O

Same here, picked mine up 'used' yesterday with a free 'Shed Grinder' and lots of other stuff.

Talk about run before you can walk.....


----------



## GCGlasgow

I've started a thread on pay it forward for the pressure gauge to do the OV mod which I would recommend.


----------



## coffeegrinder

Great article

gaggia classic

*Pros*

*It makes a great cup of espresso*

*Longevity*

*A solid machine*

*Reliable mechanism*

*Better portafilter*

*Its tank heats the water quickly*

*Easy to clean*

*Cons*

*Steamer*

*Plastic drip tray*

*Single boiler*


----------



## coffee_novice

Great list, am eager to try out some of the suggestions with my first brew tomorrow


----------



## davidorient

Hi all, I've just bought a new Gaggia Classic 2015 and have a leak exactly like the one shown in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGCb3WpygTI.

Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this or what the problem could be? Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If it's new - don't tinker with it - get the seller to fix it under warranty.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Exactly, or get them to replace it or give you a refund if you prefer. Don't try and fix it yourself unless you want to potentially void the warranty


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yes as the others said don't tinker send it back. My first classic had a leak.

Might be worth buying an older used one for less with a bigger solenoid.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

davidorient said:


> Hi all, I've just bought a new Gaggia Classic 2015 and have a leak exactly like the one shown in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGCb3WpygTI.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this or what the problem could be? Thanks in advance!


Hi There,, thats my video !

You should get in touch with who you bought it from and explain the problem. They inturn should contact the supplier who they got it from. Mine was collected from me and replaced with a brand new machine. I emailed them with a link to the video (thats why we made the clip) so they could see the fault,, please feel free to use our clip if it helps.

Its a bit worrying to know this is happening to other people too.

See here for full rundown of my experience

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21805-water-coming-from-where-it-shouldnt


----------



## davidorient

Hi there! Firstly, thanks to everyone for their advice and to Jumbo Ratty for your insight and access to the video you took. After sending Gaggia UK an email lastnight, around the same time as my first post here, I woke up this morning to an email from Raj Beadle, the managing director, who was very concerned about the problem. Shortly after, I received a phone call from a technician who was keen to see the machine himself as I think they are still ironing out problems with the new machine. It was collected by a courier at 10am this morning and I will update as to the problem and solution.

To add to Jumbo Ratty's comments in the other thread, Gaggia's aftercare has been superb. However frustrating it might be to receive a faulty machine, I have been so impressed with the communication I've had with them and the speed in which they seem to get things done.


----------



## Harbey

Thanks for all the hints and tips. Bought a Classic a few weeks ago and really enjoying getting to know it with all the advice on here.


----------



## Phillikescoffee

This thread looks fantastic. Thank y'all!


----------



## jonnywilcox

Hi guys... does anyone have any alternatives to the gaggia classic as a home machine? the main features i want it for are to pour great espresso with crema and to make textured smooth creamy milk. thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Depends on your budget but Classic ticks a lot of boxes.


----------



## StuartS

Posted in the 'so you've just bought your gaggia classic" forum?


----------



## Rhys

StuartS said:


> Posted in the 'so you've just bought your gaggia classic" forum?


So I noticed lol. Short answr, buy another Classic then you can make espresso and steam at the same time


----------



## Garrys

Very good piece of info for Me as newbie cannot wait read the rest


----------



## Adie1981

Quality post!

i'm a complete newbie!

ive just ordered my classic and a rancilio steam wand from happy donkey. Tamper and mat enroute too!

should I think about any more upgrades immediately or take my time?


----------



## hotmetal

Hard to say really, but the obvious question is grinder. I assume you have one already but not sure which. Get the best grinder you can afford if you haven't already. It makes more difference than the machine or any upgrades. Eureka Mignon is a popular pairing for the classic because it's good at the price, small and looks cool. Assuming you have a grinder then you'll want a non-pressurised basket so you can dial the grinder in. Maybe buy a bottomless portafilter from HD. I think they come with a basic non-pressurised basket. After that there are loads of things you *can* do (mesh shower screen, brass dispersion block, adjust the OPV, and even fit a PID controller) but I'd say that if you've got a classic, decent grinder and the Silvia wand and a milk jug then just crack on for now!


----------



## Pompeyexile

About a year and a half ago I bought a second hand Gaggia (which I now know is a pre-Philips) that was already fitted with a Rancilio wand and a PID. I immediately set to work putting in a new brass shower head, a new group head gasket and I have just purchased a new IMS shower screen. I also set the OPV to 10 bar. All of this has been done relatively cheaply and from the advise as recommended by the many very knowledgeable and friendly chaps on here.

However, the most important piece of advice I was given was to get a decent grinder or at least the best I could afford. That cost me as much as the Gaggia but I wanted to give myself every chance of getting not just a decent cup of coffee but the best out of the Gaggia that I could.

A year and a half on I have nowhere near reached what the Gaggia can do, but that is not down to the machine but to me and my inexperience and own shortcomings. When I reach that place where the coffee is singing in in my mouth I'll enjoy it for as long as I can before the little voice in the back of my head or some voices on here, like the siren's song, goad me into thinking it's time to upgrade to a 'better' machine. Until then the Gaggia is a fine place to hone my skills.


----------



## willbove

As a new member and owner of a Classic this is a great resource - just wish I'd found it sooner!


----------



## Gthe1

Really good info for a coffee and Gaggia rookie


----------



## Gthe1

It's probably here somewhere, but I'd like to see the comparison between to older and newer versions, along with their history - I'm referring to the Gaggia Classic

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## froggystyle

Gthe1 said:


> It's probably here somewhere, but I'd like to see the comparison between to older and newer versions, along with their history - I'm referring to the Gaggia Classic
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Geoff


Here you go Geoff...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21593-Poss-mod-no-goes-on-the-2015-Classic


----------



## Jedi oh

Great thread. About to start using a Classic so this is really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## destiny

Well, my journey with Classing is just beginning, but the useful info from this thread is going to make it much much easier! Thanks guys!


----------



## justinsaid

Just starting my home coffee journey with a classic. I think I am generally doing OK so far, brew rations seem more steady than I expected this early on!

Worried I might be tempted to upgrade very quickly though


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Great to hear it's going well. It's a dangerous path


----------



## Rhys

justinsaid said:


> Just starting my home coffee journey with a classic. I think I am generally doing OK so far, brew rations seem more steady than I expected this early on!
> 
> Worried I might be tempted to upgrade very quickly though


It's a slippery slope.. Though the Classic will see you right for a while yet before you'll want to upgrade (#famouslastwords)


----------



## OliG

Great thread. Thanks for the effort to put it together!


----------



## bubbajvegas

@c10cko worth reading this ?


----------



## veeone

Great thread!

Did anyone address the problem of the automatic power off feature?

Is there any mod possible to delete this function? I come from a place with cheap electricity and I want the machine hot during a part of the day, besides having to reset the machine 3x or so to get to proper temperatures is a nusiance

All the best

V1


----------



## Barti

Please, tell me guys, it is normal?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Barti said:


> Please, tell me guys, it is normal?


What aspect of it ?

Both videos seem to feature the 2015 Gaggia classic. The first video looks like it's been sped up


----------



## bad_asspresso

GCGlasgow said:


> I've started a thread on pay it forward for the pressure gauge to do the OV mod which I would recommend.


I see you've done the opv mod but not the pid. I've done neither but was interested to know if you were planning on doing the pid mod or if not why? I'm considering both mods but wary of opening up my machine and tinkering with things I don't understand too well.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Hi ba, the opv mod is pretty easy, I know nothing about modding machines and did it pretty easily, this link will take you through it:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic

I have a pid and the RTD PT100 (from Mr Shades) Link here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20110-Gaggia-Silvia-Pt100-RTD-sensor-for-PID&highlight=P100

I need to buy the rest of the parts required ssr 40AA, wire etc, I'm a bit reluctant to try it, this is a link how to do it:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19674-DIY-PID-Steam-and-Brew

If your gonna give it a go let me know how your getting on, maybe could help each other out.


----------



## pherrington1982

Awesome post, thank you!!


----------



## JAA

Great thread. Very informative, especially about newer models being built for lower energy consumption, not optimal function.


----------



## jSherz

Looks like the last link / the video has been made private. Are there any other good examples?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jSherz said:


> Looks like the last link / the video has been made private. Are there any other good examples?


Which one. quote it for me


----------



## jSherz

MikeHag said:


> 10.


That's the one


----------



## J-B

Many thanks for all the links on page 1! Perfect for a newbie.


----------



## MarkII

planning to have Classic. This really informative and helpful.Thanks


----------



## gpgill

Thanks for all the information has been really helpful! I am getting used to my classic but a double shot seems to be coming out in around 16s, is this most likely because of my tamping technique or the fact that I haven't bought a grinder yet so am using pre ground beans (from pact). Thanks again for the info


----------



## MrShades

Almost certainly the latter - get a grinder!


----------



## MarkII

Yes..a good grinder will help you on 16s and taste better.


----------



## gpgill

I thought that would be the case, thanks for the replies!


----------



## johnathont

Fantastic guide.

I have just acquired a 2011 model classic.

I'm still using a hario slim hand grinder but already the coffee is the best I've ever made at home. With this guide I'm sure I'll improve it further! Thanks!


----------



## Kyle T

Just bought a Classic from another member today! Cant wait to get it and start playing around with it. Been reading through all of the links on here. Thanks for the helpful info, it seems daunting but hopefully will all be worth it.


----------



## Tackers

I'm just in the process of trying to upgrade my rather paltry setup of an Aeropress and a Cleverdripper so this guide has made very interesting reading whilst I was in my lurking phase


----------



## GCGlasgow

@Tackers i'm selling a classic and mignon, good combination to get started...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30046-For-Sale-Gaggia-Classic-and-Eureka-Mignon-£280


----------



## Tackers

Thank you for the very kind offer, it looks like a cracking offer for someone but sadly I'm still in the trying to convince the girlfriend of the expense phase









I wish you all the best though, it really does look a fantastic set.


----------



## Kentboy

Took delivery of a second hand 2014 classic this evening, and have stayed up far too late reading and getting excited. Need to invest in a decent tamper first as it didn't come with the plastic thing. this thread is a great introduction, thanks


----------



## Jon

Kentboy said:


> Took delivery of a second hand 2014 classic this evening, and have stayed up far too late reading and getting excited. Need to invest in a decent tamper first as it didn't come with the plastic thing. this thread is a great introduction, thanks


Assuming you're from Kent?


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy

Kentboy said:


> Took delivery of a second hand 2014 classic this evening, and have stayed up far too late reading and getting excited. Need to invest in a decent tamper first as it didn't come with the plastic thing. this thread is a great introduction, thanks


Do yourself a favour and invest in a 58.35 or 58.4 straight up (needn't be over £30 or so though), even if you're staying with the standards baskets and not jumping to VST. A 58 feels just a little loose in mine, and I'm waiting on delivery of a new 58.4 (with new VST basket, but that's another step)


----------



## kwack

Looking forward to buying a classic soon. probably 2nd hand. This is a great resource for us newbies


----------



## Ashok2429

Foolishly bought the new Phillips Gaggia before reading about it, trying to return it and will look to get a second hand older model instead.


----------



## Lordbazzer

After dabbling with pre ground on my 2011 Classic, I am now awaiting delivery of a Smart Grinder Pro. Rave beans and a Happy Donkey tamper are already here! Wish me luck.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Lordbazzer said:


> After dabbling with pre ground on my 2011 Classic, I am now awaiting delivery of a Smart Grinder Pro. Rave beans and a Happy Donkey tamper are already here! Wish me luck.


MMMmmmmmm, rave beans







good times ahead.

Have you got an unpressurised basket to maximise the whole beans \ grinder experience or have you only got the pressurised basket and fake crema pin designed for pre ground?


----------



## Lordbazzer

Jumbo Ratty said:


> MMMmmmmmm, rave beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good times ahead.
> 
> Have you got an unpressurised basket to maximise the whole beans \ grinder experience or have you only got the pressurised basket and fake crema pin designed for pre ground?


I have an unpressurised basket I've been using since I've had the Classic. Funny story is that when I received the Classic, the plastic pin was missing and so I took to this forum to find out where I could get a replacement. That led me to following the advice of not bothering with it and using the unpressurised one instead.

I also lost patience with Amazon today after still not dispatching my SGP and so I cancelled it and ordered a Mignon from Bella Barista. Next day delivery means I'll have it in time for serious dialling in time at the weekend with those Rave beans that smell absolutely magical.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I reckon amazon did you a favour.


----------



## Lordbazzer

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I reckon amazon did you a favour.


Agreed. I had to get my head around spending twice as much on the grinder as I did the machine-not as easy as you think. Amazon's tardiness gave me time to reflect on my choices. I came to the conclusion that I'm far more likely to move the Mignon on when upgradeitis strikes. The Mignon also came with a 3 year transferable warranty and spare burrs too, so even more of a no brainer.


----------



## Smoothound

Just won a Classic on eBay, so these tips will be useful!


----------



## Jason1wood

Smoothound said:


> Just won a Classic on eBay, so these tips will be useful!


Is your Classic a stock model or has it had any mods done, ie, steam arm swap?


----------



## gstack15

Great thread , really useful info here .


----------



## daveparka

Good Info!


----------



## banjobill

The info in this thread is brilliant. I've received my secondhand Classic today, brought it home from work and gave it a bit of TLC using the guides in this thread. Ordered some Puly Caff powder to give it a clean through tomorrow too!

I do have one question though, and that's about the filter baskets, the machine came with 6 baskets and the standard and the bottomless portafilter...what I don't get is why they are all subtly different?!? I've done a couple of searches on the forum for a guide of some sort, but haven't managed to find anything, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tcw

I just bought a Classic off of gumtree with the Rancillo steam arm modification done. Looking forward to cleaning it this Sunday and using it for the first time.


----------



## JimL

Is the new Classic really that much worse than the old one? Sounds like it has a bigger boiler and an improved steam wand which should be an improvement?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

JimL said:


> Is the new Classic really that much worse than the old one? Sounds like it has a bigger boiler and an improved steam wand which should be an improvement?


JimL, try using the search function on this forum, , it should throw up a few threads that cover the subject as I know its been debated before on a number of occasions.


----------



## Sweepy

Superb thread!


----------



## Robertshaun

I am 99% sure I want to start with a gaggia classic would you recommend a older model rather than the newer ones.


----------



## hchrishallam

I just 'accidentally' bought a 2nd hand classic on ebay, and when I did a bit of further research was relieved to find it was a 2002 model with the 3 way valve etc.


----------



## Sammygarbs

Hi, im seriously new to this, looking at all the possibilitys of the classic. At the moment I am loving how versitle the classic is. Where can you get these double PF from, can any size fit or do you need to buy a gaggia one? Also I am seeing lots of different sizes.


----------



## Mikeymad

This chat is incredibly useful as I have all of the same questions!

I just need to find the right machine first... :/


----------



## Samduncombe

JimL said:


> Is the new Classic really that much worse than the old one? Sounds like it has a bigger boiler and an improved steam wand which should be an improvement?


This is my take on it:

Old has smaller boiler meaning poorer intrashot temp control.

New turns off after 9 min so a pain to keep on for longer to warm up. Possible fix to sit pf in hot water?

New one doesn't have much support for a pid... But Auber doing one at the moment, contact them if you want one

New steam wand can be replaced to rs wand which initially was thought impossible

New one can have pressure changed to 9 bar which originally was thought impossible (some new classics are coming out at correct pressure from factory apparently but not all)

Old has three way solenoid.... Not sure of advantage but it is so I read.

Old higher power, non issue really.

I've written this because when newbies like me research this, these are the complaints made about the new one... But the machine had been around for a year or so and understanding of it is now better but it's a trawl to find it all out!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

One of the advantages of a Classic having a three way solenoid valve is that it can be backflushed.


----------



## Samduncombe

pessutojr said:


> One of the advantages of a Classic having a three way solenoid valve is that it can be backflushed.


I am worried about measuring pressure using a pf as the water may go back in to the machine. I understand the three way valve means this is ok, but is it ok on the 2015? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I don't think that's a worry - If the machine has an OPV, then the OPV will open so any excess (clean) water will go back to the tank, hence why there are two hoses that reach to the tank - one that sucks the water and another that returns the water.

My understanding is that, with machines not so equipped with a three way solenoid valve or equivalent, in case you choke the machine (your grind was too fine or you are measuring the pressure for example), is that when the pump turns off the pressure will not be relieved, so you will need to wait and get the PF out slowly to release the pressure very slowly. Also, you will notice that the coffee puck will be wet after a shot and not dry, as the three way solenoid valve would've taken the excess water out and ejected into the drip tray in the process. If you do take the PF immediately out, you will risk a "Portafilter Sneeze".


----------



## Samduncombe

Could you de-pressurise by turning steam on and open valve?


----------



## Boswell

Good thread









Haven't used my Classic for about 6 months or so. Currently descaling


----------



## Mono749

I'm sat here waiting and hoping today is the day i receive my new classic:act-up:


----------



## Mono749

Thread bookmarked


----------



## 1enny

Adjusted the pressure on mine the other night. So much better now!


----------



## Samduncombe

1enny said:


> Adjusted the pressure on mine the other night. So much better now!


Have you got a non pressurised basket?


----------



## fattim

Great info. Thanks.


----------



## MrP

Brilliant thread, think I used it many years ago and it's done me well.. Time to sanity check all my pressures are still in spec.


----------



## ajsand

Thanks for this. Everything i needed in one place.


----------



## Inspector

Good work Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

1enny said:


> Adjusted the pressure on mine the other night. So much better now!


txt

I Sssw


----------



## Mrboots2u

1enny said:


> Adjusted the pressure on mine the other night. So much better now!


...


----------



## Inspector

Hi. I am about to get old model classic and i have 35.5cm clearence between microwave and the cupboard. For the new Gaggia, their web page states 38cm height amazon says 35.5cm. i would like to believe what amazon says in this case) If one of the old classic owners could measure the height for me would be grand. Thanks.


----------



## invocr

Great thread, thanks. Just got a 2nd hand classic off eBay: wand not working so need to figure that out. Two coffees so far. First attempt was rubbish and poured away. Second attempt much better and tasty, wee bit of crema too. Did a slightly finer grind and also tamped it properly. (Tamper arrived in post today between uses...).


----------



## Mayoor

Great thread- iv inherited a gaggia baby classic from my father in law, unused- must have been sat in the box for at least 10years!


----------



## Jezsherwood

Glad I had headphones in for the vid or the kids would've learnt a new word!

Great thread, cheers


----------



## Vital Spark

I ordered a 2014 model form ebay a week ago and am still waiting for it to arrive - the seller didn't post it until Friday :-(

I'm really looking forward to this. I had a semi-automatic machine a few years ago, I moved to a different country and left that one behind and then made the mistake of getting a fully automatic bean-to-cup. Never liked the coffee that came out of it and decided to go back to the semi-automatics.


----------



## willo

Thanks for this thread. It's fully persuaded me that a pre-2015 Gaggia Classic is the way to go. Now, just the hunt to find one...


----------



## GingerBen

Just bought a 2002 model off eBay with the opv mod done. Should get it next week and looking forward to giving it a go. This is my first espresso machine so this thread and others has been invaluable. Sure I'll be back with questions!


----------



## jpj001

This thread is great, going to make a coffee and read through. One thing I have noticed with my classic is how sensitive it is to the amount of coffee used


----------



## chaffordred

Hi, I've been looking on eBay for a decent second hand (Italian) Gaggia classic. I did some research which suggested the older ones (pre 2010) are the best. My question is if I end up buying a newer Romanian (phillips) version can the mods still be retrofitted to these newer models or would I be stuck with a less inferior model that cant be modded? Thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

As far as I can remember all the mods can be done to the newest version of the gaggia classic.

They've been documented on this forum.

Best to talk about model numbers though, not year of manufacture.

Some of the latest incarnation were actually made in 2014.

2014 RI8161/40

2015 onwards RI9403/11 (as mentioned some of these will have a sticker on them stating they were built in 2014)


----------



## chaffordred

Excellent. Thanks for the information. I also noticed when looking at machines on eBay the older ones are 1450W, and the newer versions (Phillips) are 1200 & 1300W. Would a classic with less power take longer to get up to temperature and go through the machine?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Probably not much in it.

But the oldest ones also have the larger solenoid fitted.

But they are getting on a bit now and might have shiny chrome casing instead of the brushed stainless steel of a newer version.


----------



## ashcroc

chaffordred said:


> Hi, I've been looking on eBay for a decent second hand (Italian) Gaggia classic. I did some research which suggested the older ones (pre 2010) are the best. My question is if I end up buying a newer Romanian (phillips) version can the mods still be retrofitted to these newer models or would I be stuck with a less inferior model that cant be modded? Thanks


Gaggia direct have a refurbished pre 2015 listed for £199 with a years warranty. It's probably one of the lower wattage Romanian ones but could be worth asking.

There are also a couple on the for sale section here (one already has a PID) for a bit less once you have your post count up a bit.


----------



## Huckwell

Does anyone have any recommendations for places in the UK that do refurbed classics? Looking at getting a pre 2015 version as my first machine.


----------



## ashcroc

Huckwell said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for places in the UK that do refurbed classics? Looking at getting a pre 2015 version as my first machine.


@gaggiamanualservice.com may have some already reduced to 9 bar & fitted with a silvia steam wand. The only alternative I can think of is the Gaggia Direct link I posted above yours for a bog standard one.


----------



## Garv1s

Thanks for great thread very informative & inspiring. A lot to learn


----------



## Chris 81

MikeHag said:


> Note 2015 New Gaggia Classic models have no solenoid and as of yet , a method for OPV has not been found
> 
> Congratulations!! Think of the soundtrack to 'Titanic', because you're currently standing on the bow of a small boat, arms outstretched, bound for the new and exciting world of Coffee!
> 
> In case you haven't already realised, www.coffeeforums.co.uk is fantastic. The people on here are sooo helpful and friendly, and in no time at all you'll be making great espresso. You'll also probably soon want to get into brewed coffee, but let's leave that to one side for now and focus on helping you get started with the Classic.
> 
> I hope you'll spend the time reading through old posts on here - many questions have already been asked at some point, and answers have already been given. But I thought I'd just offer up some words, and links to threads, websites, youtube videos etc. These are the ones I still have bookmarked on my browser from when I got my Classic and started the never-ending quest for the perfect espresso (the "God Shot" as one forum member recently called it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 1. http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step
> 
> It's a fantastic primer in using and maintaining the Classic, and starting to adopt a good espresso-making process.
> 
> 2. http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/gaggiaclassic/details
> 
> Another good post to help you learn about your machine. You need to understand it before you can use it properly.
> 
> 3. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2995-Gaggia-Classic-newbie-starting
> 
> Some typical things you need to do right away. Contrary to what you might expect, the Classic isn't shipped with everything you need.
> 
> 4. http://www.gaggia.com/dam/bo/allegati/files/23_classic.pdf
> 
> The Gaggia Classic manual that comes with the machine. Following the instructions in the manual will not automatically get you making great espresso, but they are a good start.
> 
> 5. http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/
> 
> How to change the Group Gasket on a Gaggia Classic Espresso machine. If your machine is second hand, there's a good chance you need to do this. Don't worry... it's easy, and it's also a great way to get used to the idea that if you want good espresso then you need to learn a few things about the workings of the machine. Like I say, don't worry! You're probably going to like it, and will soon even be keen to make a few modifications to your machine.
> 
> 6. http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggiaspareparts.html
> 
> Happy Donkey stocks some of the main parts and accessories you will need. This page lists some of them.
> 
> http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_accessories.html
> 
> This Glasgow-based company are also great. David works full time on repairing and maintaining lots of different domestic espresso machines, and they have good access to parts.
> 
> 7. http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=11548518#post11548518
> 
> Very soon you're going to realise that the original steam wand on the Classic isn't great for making those lattes and cappuccinos. Thankfully you can buy a longer, better wand to replace it (but take care - this will invalidate your warranty if it's a new machine). Here are some more links on the subject.
> 
> http://thehippy.net/nucleus/index.php?itemid=1311
> 
> http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1126833848
> 
> http://www.toomuchcoffee.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=4851
> 
> To fit this to a new 2015 model classic pleas go here for instructions
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21693-Putting-a-Silvia-Wand-Onto-New-2015-Gaggia-Classics&p=257916#post257916
> 
> 8. https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/espressomachinebackflush.html
> 
> To keep your machine clean, some people recommend backflushing. This is a quick and easy process that you don't need to do that often.
> 
> 9. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2390-Adjusting-OPV-on-a-Classic
> 
> After a while you might start thinking of doing the OPV mod. This basically just involved turning an allen key, but you need to understand what is going on, and decide whether you want to do it or not. Some people say it's not necessary... other people swear by it. Sorry, there's no definitive right answer - like many things in coffee.
> 
> Here's another link. http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=53799445
> 
> 10.


Found this really helpful! Great forum you got here.


----------



## Metallo Espresso

Brilliant post! Does anyone know of a place within ~20 of Manchester that can help with some of the more technically challenging mods?


----------



## Jaimelito

New to the forum. Very helpful thread! Big thanks


----------



## Badgerman

Metallo Espresso said:


> Brilliant post! Does anyone know of a place within ~20 of Manchester that can help with some of the more technically challenging mods?


You can try the post 3 up as think he's in Lancashire. Thanks


----------



## Aan

Interesting guide, thanks. I've been making great coffee on my 2004 Classic for around ten years. Replaced the steam wand with a Rancilio a few years ago and, apart from new seals it's cost me no5hing more than the modest price I paid for it secondhand on eBay. It actually took me quite a lot of practice to produce reall6 good shots, so don't despair if you're just starting.

Just moved on to an Elektra Microcasa a Leva, which looks like a keeper, but that's another story.


----------



## Liasis

Getting my second hand Gaggia soon, I can't wait! This is all so helpful


----------



## EspressoDave

Hi All,

just got a 2006 Gaggia Classic this weekend, also purchased a Krups grinder gvx2 bit realising this is not grinding fine enough it is going back. Anyone suggest a good grinder between £50-100?

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

EspressoDave said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got a 2006 Gaggia Classic this weekend, also purchased a Krups grinder gvx2 bit realising this is not grinding fine enough it is going back. Anyone suggest a good grinder between £50-100?
> 
> Thanks.


Probably better to start a new thread for this...rather than tack into onto the end of this thread.

In the meantime there are endless threads on this subject available .

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/threadloom/threadloom.php?do=process


----------



## PaddySherz

Great guide - just got to get myself a machine now! Watching several on ebay as we speak...


----------



## jj-x-ray

PaddySherz said:


> Great guide - just got to get myself a machine now! Watching several on ebay as we speak...


There's one just come up in the for sale section here by gaggiamanualservice...


----------



## Jamie.S

Thank you for all the info!


----------



## Eperes

Hello! Now this thread was well thought out and informative thanks for the add, I'm a new owner of a gaggia Classic 2017 model hoping thru these resources I can get the best out it, thansks again


----------



## limpetpete

Thanks so much for such a great and informative post. Really helps with deciding what steps to do and what they are worth if they're already done on a second hand Gaggia Classic. Cheers!


----------



## Doc_Shultz

Thank you for the informative read!


----------



## archcherub

this is the post that got me here when I googled for gaggia classic. haha. so happy to join this forum


----------



## Edt Lee

Great informative thread.

Thanks


----------



## Wildcat

This is excellent, thanks very much for taking the time to put the list of links together.


----------



## archcherub

its been a while trying all my coffee experiments lol.

really having a great time (except those time when the coffee tastes bad) with my coffee lol


----------



## BootsWithTheBurr

Great list of links for us newbies! Thanks


----------



## JuanBean

My first post. I'm a newbie to the GC having only used MyPressi Twist to date but grown tied of the constant need to strip it down and rebuild. Just sourced a used (2004 ) GC with Silvia wand and brass shower screen so a reasonable start I gather. Looking forward to mastering this machine and hopefully pulling some decent shots so very glad to stumble upon this site and this thread in particular, should make for some great night-time reading, many thanks.


----------



## Agentb

Great thread for the Gaggia tifosi - one little tip on the group head gasket replacement, i have learnt there is a right size (width) varies between models - most Classics are 8.5mm and rounded side down towards the PF - it makes a difference!

It's not mentioned on the first post..


----------



## orscott

Thanks for the info - a good start / intro to the Classic!


----------



## Huxley

This is excellent, thanks very much for compiling - extremely helpful in informing my decision on which (first) machine to buy


----------



## Benlowen

Excellent and very informative, thanks.


----------



## mvogler

I still got a lot to learn. Thanks for all the information!


----------



## Benlowen

Great thread this, when I bought mine last June from Gaggia Direct the 2015 model, in my excitement I just assumed it was the same old Classic and because I'd just returned from living in Brazil for 10 years I saw the price and quickly bought it thinking it was a steal at £195. I only discovered later that it's a cheaper machine in Classic clothing, but I don't think that it makes for a bad machine, it's serving my aficionado habits just fine but I can't help wanting the new model now as that's the Classic that I really wanted, a lot closer to my old Baby Millennium of old. £399 is steep though for probably no noticeable improvement.

Maybe I'm just being obsessive and the 2015 isn't that bad after all.


----------



## Gigizverka

Thank You sir!!!!!!


----------



## naio

Thanks for the detailed guide


----------



## chdmark

Just got my Gaggia Classic and did the OPV mod to 10 bar last night! Great post.


----------



## duckduckgoose

Great guide. Thanks


----------



## jh-iom

Great guide! Many thanks


----------



## sfJonatas

After the upgrade to rancilio Silvia steam wand, what is the second upgrade that I should do?

IMS shower? Gasket?


----------



## ashcroc

sfJonatas said:


> After the upgrade to rancilio Silvia steam wand, what is the second upgrade that I should do?
> IMS shower? Gasket?


A PID would make the biggest improvement.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

PID would be good. I never had one fitted on mine, but the temp swing is big. Cracking little machine though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Iwan

Hello! Sorry if this has come up before, but I've just got my hands on a gaggia classic and have seen some talk about adjusting the pressure for better results- does it make a big difference, do I need anything more than a pressure gauge to do it, and can I wing it without one and see some improvement from doing so?


----------



## El carajillo

It does not make a sudden drastic improvement. It is one of the 'tweaks' that combined with others improves your coffee making.

You will need a pressure gauge a spanner (17 mm I think) and an allen key. There is no point in ' winging it', either do it correctly / accurately OR don't bother


----------



## ashcroc

El carajillo said:


> It does not make a sudden drastic improvement. It is one of the 'tweaks' that combined with others improves your coffee making.
> You will need a pressure gauge a spanner (17 mm I think) and an allen key. There is no point in ' winging it', either do it correctly / accurately OR don't bother


A deep 17mm socket like this one would be better than a spanner.


----------



## tweek

Very informative set of links in the initial post. Still need to read through, but thanks for putting all the info together in one place !


----------



## Boej007

> On 15/06/2011 at 17:03, MikeHag said:
> 
> Note 2015 New Gaggia Classic models have no solenoid and as of yet , a method for OPV has not been found
> 
> Congratulations!! Think of the soundtrack to 'Titanic', because you're currently standing on the bow of a small boat, arms outstretched, bound for the new and exciting world of Coffee!
> 
> In case you haven't already realised, www.coffeeforums.co.uk is fantastic. The people on here are sooo helpful and friendly, and in no time at all you'll be making great espresso. You'll also probably soon want to get into brewed coffee, but let's leave that to one side for now and focus on helping you get started with the Classic.
> 
> I hope you'll spend the time reading through old posts on here - many questions have already been asked at some point, and answers have already been given. But I thought I'd just offer up some words, and links to threads, websites, youtube videos etc. These are the ones I still have bookmarked on my browser from when I got my Classic and started the never-ending quest for the perfect espresso (the "God Shot" as one forum member recently called it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 1. http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step
> 
> It's a fantastic primer in using and maintaining the Classic, and starting to adopt a good espresso-making process.
> 
> 2. http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/gaggiaclassic/details
> 
> Another good post to help you learn about your machine. You need to understand it before you can use it properly.
> 
> 3. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2995-Gaggia-Classic-newbie-starting
> 
> Some typical things you need to do right away. Contrary to what you might expect, the Classic isn't shipped with everything you need.
> 
> 4. http://www.gaggia.com/dam/bo/allegati/files/23_classic.pdf
> 
> The Gaggia Classic manual that comes with the machine. Following the instructions in the manual will not automatically get you making great espresso, but they are a good start.
> 
> 5. http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/
> 
> How to change the Group Gasket on a Gaggia Classic Espresso machine. If your machine is second hand, there's a good chance you need to do this. Don't worry... it's easy, and it's also a great way to get used to the idea that if you want good espresso then you need to learn a few things about the workings of the machine. Like I say, don't worry! You're probably going to like it, and will soon even be keen to make a few modifications to your machine.
> 
> 6. http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggiaspareparts.html
> 
> Happy Donkey stocks some of the main parts and accessories you will need. This page lists some of them.
> 
> http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_accessories.html
> 
> This Glasgow-based company are also great. David works full time on repairing and maintaining lots of different domestic espresso machines, and they have good access to parts.
> 
> 7. http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=11548518#post11548518
> 
> Very soon you're going to realise that the original steam wand on the Classic isn't great for making those lattes and cappuccinos. Thankfully you can buy a longer, better wand to replace it (but take care - this will invalidate your warranty if it's a new machine). Here are some more links on the subject.
> 
> http://thehippy.net/nucleus/index.php?itemid=1311
> 
> http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1126833848
> 
> http://www.toomuchcoffee.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=4851
> 
> To fit this to a new 2015 model classic pleas go here for instructions
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21693-Putting-a-Silvia-Wand-Onto-New-2015-Gaggia-Classics&p=257916#post257916
> 
> 8. https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/espressomachinebackflush.html
> 
> To keep your machine clean, some people recommend backflushing. This is a quick and easy process that you don't need to do that often.
> 
> 9. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2390-Adjusting-OPV-on-a-Classic
> 
> After a while you might start thinking of doing the OPV mod. This basically just involved turning an allen key, but you need to understand what is going on, and decide whether you want to do it or not. Some people say it's not necessary... other people swear by it. Sorry, there's no definitive right answer - like many things in coffee.
> 
> Here's another link. http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=53799445
> 
> 10.


 Cannot thank you enough. An invaluable post to put me on the right path with my Gaggia. Excellent ??


----------



## ThePeginator

MikeHag said:


> 6. http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggiaspareparts.html
> Happy Donkey stocks some of the main parts and accessories you will need. This page lists some of them.


I hope you're proud of yourself... I just spent £120.. (Or are on commission )

I hope the bottomless portafilter is worth the hype...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdncl

some great info in here, thanks!


----------



## Keith1968

Every bit of info is helpful to me and this more than most so thanks to OP.


----------



## Dash

Great thread! The forum has definitely convinced me that a used Gaggia Classic is probably the way to go for my first machine (along with a good grinder, of course), so keeping my eyes peeled!


----------



## jazzersi

This is so helpful - investigating buying a classic at the moment and good to know what I'm in for.


----------



## MadcoffeeMan

Ive had a gaggia for a while but this was still informative - thanks


----------



## Cynary

This was pretty informative, thanks for putting these resources together.


----------



## HaroldP

Hi folks,

Also joining the Gaggia club after putting it off for the last 2 years or so, bought 2nd hand from ebay. Will be buying a PID from mrshades very shortly.

In the interests of preservation, noticed a number of the links specifically in point 7 were now no longer available. I imagine a lot the info is replicated elsewhere on this very forum but they're here if anyone wants to have a look;



http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=11548518#post11548518


https://web.archive.org/web/20111124020955/http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=11548518&postcount=26



http://thehippy.net/nucleus/index.php?itemid=1311

https://web.archive.org/web/20121010034038/http://thehippy.net/nucleus/index.php?itemid=1311



http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1126833848

https://web.archive.org/web/20101229101140/http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1126833848



http://www.toomuchcoffee.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=4851

https://web.archive.org/web/20121014022853/http://www.toomuchcoffee.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=4851


----------



## Roast-ed

Been lurking here for some time and this thread has been the one I've come back to multiple times, much appreciated!


----------



## maddernj

This is a great thread, though I have just rounded the nut in my OPV....


----------



## Edlong

Great thread, inspired me to buy an older classic which is working a treat- yet to be tweaked!


----------



## Ken3591

Great thread, hoping to get my first Gaggia classic very soon!


----------



## Tinkstar

Came to the gaggia question to look/ and ask and obviously found this. I have my machine but its my Christmas present.... so got some reading I can do, thank you!


----------



## Gav86

A great informative post! I've owned my Classic for 10+ years and have just started to upgrade parts. Installed the silvia wand early in my journey, as well as using a bottomless portafilter but only last week upgraded to brass shower holder and IMS screen as well as replacing all consumables and stats.

Next on the list is the OPV mod, and thinking about PID. Had my first play with temperature surfing tonight!


----------



## RBoston

Great thread, hoping to get a classic myself, they look about the best bang for buck (secondhand) and availability of parts looks second to none.


----------



## mikado

Great topic for a great machine !

I bought a second hand 3 years ago (a model of 2012) and it works perfectly. I had to clean it completely but that is all.

I changed the pump 1 year ago (cost me 12 £ or so on EB) without any difficulty, thanks to the incredible ressources you can easily find online (schemes, videos,...).

Even correct the pressure was easy for a noobie like me.

And if it is not enough, a great Gaggia Classic fans like here if you need it 😁

So do not hesitate, RBoston

Just be careful to not buy a 2015 model (without a 3 ways solenoid valve).


----------



## mikado

Gav86 said:


> Installed the silvia wand early in my journey, as well as using a bottomless portafilter but only last week upgraded to brass shower holder and IMS screen as well as replacing all consumables and stats.


 I am surprised concerning the shower holder : I thought the original was in brass. My mistake.

For the IMS screen, it improves the crema ?

And are you happy concerning your bottomless portafilter ?

In your opinion, it really helps to improve your shots or is it mainly aesthetically pleasing ?

Thank you


----------



## Gav86

mikado said:


> I am surprised concerning the shower holder : I thought the original was in brass. My mistake.
> 
> For the IMS screen, it improves the crema ?
> 
> And are you happy concerning your bottomless portafilter ?
> 
> In your opinion, it really helps to improve your shots or is it mainly aesthetically pleasing ?
> 
> Thank you


 The original holders on the older machines and some pro models are alloy. Any new machine now purchased should come with a stainless holder, I'm told.

Can't comment yet on the IMS screen, I'm having issues currently with the brass holder indenting the Puck as the water holes are too small causing jetting and most likely channelling.

Bottomless porterfilters are great, they help dial in your grind quicker as you can see the extraction. Some say it improves quality, as your shot is in less contact with metal and possible areas of your porterfilter that might not be as clean. I find it's a bit more messy if you want to split a double/triple between two cups!


----------



## mikado

Gav86 said:


> The original holders on the older machines and some pro models are alloy. Any new machine now purchased should come with a stainless holder, I'm told.
> 
> Can't comment yet on the IMS screen, I'm having issues currently with the brass holder indenting the Puck as the water holes are too small causing jetting and most likely channelling.
> 
> Bottomless porterfilters are great, they help dial in your grind quicker as you can see the extraction. Some say it improves quality, as your shot is in less contact with metal and possible areas of your porterfilter that might not be as clean. I find it's a bit more messy if you want to split a double/triple between two cups!


 Ah ok, then a brass holder should really help concerning the thermal stability if the Gaggia is not PID modded.

Concerning the bottomless "learning" perspective, sounds great !

I will add it to my wishlist.

Is the bottomless portafilter specific for Gaggia or any 58mm bottomless portafilter works ? (probably a noob question.. 😅)


----------



## El carajillo

They are Gaggia specific, standard 58 mm. BUT lugs are at A/P 45 deg


----------



## Gav86

mikado said:


> Ah ok, then a brass holder should really help concerning the thermal stability if the Gaggia is not PID modded.
> 
> Concerning the bottomless "learning" perspective, sounds great !
> 
> I will add it to my wishlist.
> 
> Is the bottomless portafilter specific for Gaggia or any 58mm bottomless portafilter works ? (probably a noob question.. 😅)


 If you go brass holder, make sure the water holes are no smaller than the original gaggia alloy one (they're 4mm tapered). The brass one I purchased has 2mm holes and causes jets and poor extraction.

I would suggest getting a Gaggia stainless holder rather than 3rd party.

Also yes gaggia classic specific portafilter is needed


----------



## mikado

El carajillo said:


> They are Gaggia specific, standard 58 mm. BUT lugs are at A/P 45 deg


 Thanks !

In France, your answer is called a "réponse de normand" (people from the Normandy region), meaning a "yes but no" answer (or the opposite) 😁

Let's say another 58mm bottomless portafilter have the good angle, it means that maybe it is compatible ?


----------



## mikado

Gav86 said:


> If you go brass holder, make sure the water holes are no smaller than the original gaggia alloy one (they're 4mm tapered). The brass one I purchased has 2mm holes and causes jets and poor extraction.
> 
> I would suggest getting a Gaggia stainless holder rather than 3rd party.
> 
> Also yes gaggia classic specific portafilter is needed


 Important information, thanks for the share-out !

For the gasket seal, it's the same : there is a lot of "almost good dimensions but not exactly.." (3.5mm height for example).

I will probably put a PID to improve my Gaggia so, no brass holder for me anyway.

If possible, I wish to have more choice, notably for the handle.


----------



## El carajillo

mikado said:


> Important information, thanks for the share-out !
> 
> For the gasket seal, it's the same : there is a lot of "almost good dimensions but not exactly.." (3.5mm height for example).
> 
> I will probably put a PID to improve my Gaggia so, no brass holder for me anyway.
> 
> If possible, I wish to have more choice, notably for the handle.


 The tapered holes in the aluminium distribution disc is because they are "die cast"= in a mold, the taper helps with the release from the mold.


----------



## Gav86

El carajillo said:


> The tapered holes in the aluminium distribution disc is because they are "die cast"= in a mold, the taper helps with the release from the mold.


 Interesting! I was going to get my brass plate on the pillar drill and either drill out the 2mm holes to 4mm or if I can be bothered, create a stepped hole by stepping increasing sized drill bits. Don't think I have a drill bit which will replicate the alloy original.

Anyone have any thoughts of what would be best?


----------



## mikado

mikado said:


> Important information, thanks for the share-out !
> 
> For the gasket seal, it's the same : there is a lot of "almost good dimensions but not exactly.." (3.5mm height for example).
> 
> I will probably put a PID to improve my Gaggia so, no brass holder for me anyway.
> 
> If possible, I wish to have more choice, notably for the handle.


 Oops the last sentence. "If possible, I wish to have more choice, notably for the handle " concerned the bottomless portafilter message in response to El carajillo. 😋


----------



## Deegee

If you don't have a tapered drill (specialist tool imho), I'd step the holes, that way the water doesn't dive down the first big hole it encounters in the dispersion plate, but the step up to 4mm allows the water to expand and lose speed x like a river widening and slowing, that way hopefully it won't jet through the shower screen onto the puck causing channels etc. HTH.


----------



## Deegee

mikado said:


> For the gasket seal, it's the same : there is a lot of "almost good dimensions but not exactly.." (3.5mm height for example).


 I think you are referring to the portafilter to group head seal? If so the correct dimension for the Gaggia Classic is 8.5mm, the link below is the one I fitted to my machine.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafelat-silicone-e61-group-head-gasket-8-5mm-blue.html


----------



## mikado

Deegee said:


> I think you are referring to the portafilter to group head seal? If so the correct dimension for the Gaggia Classic is 8.5mm, the link below is the one I fitted to my machine.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafelat-silicone-e61-group-head-gasket-8-5mm-blue.html


 Absolutely, 8,5mm, not 3.5mm 😅

I bought mine here

Hope it will arrive soon, the Channel seams quite long to cross in these difficult times..


----------



## Tinkstar

Id like to ask as there is some debate across this site.

For gaggia classic, 2012 model.

Cleaning, what are you doing?

Parts which did you upgrade, I am not familiar with all parts so bare with me

I have a bottomless portafilter and a basket thats 16g I cant go higher as I get imprinted scre and holes, even when tamping as hard as possible.

I would like a 18 basket but these range from £5 ish to £30 nano covered. Does it really make much difference? Op does not seem to cover these new ones and youtube is 110% looking and sounding like a product plug and I am finding honest reviews hard.

Next is the shower screen, mine seems fine, basic but fine, clean, no loss of metal. Again seen nano billion hole precision laser created ones for £20-30. Is this a worthy upgrade as its the main area to spread water / reduce channeling.

Then its the next part (can't recall the name) I would like to replace mine as I just cleaned it and its not looking in great shape. Do I replace with gaggia around £7 or the (you guessed it) the £30 option ones? This i think is what you all debate about brass, aluminium or steel?

Then I'd like to discuss cleaning, to back flush or not the gaggica classic. Whats the go to for cleaning it? Cleaning the wand?

All help appreciated 👍

If this is covered and I have missed it in this large post apologise, please feel free to say, bluntly, or direct me 🤣 or copy and paste it ha.

Loving this forum and its helping me really enjoy the process. Thank you


----------



## Gav86

Tinkstar said:


> Id like to ask as there is some debate across this site.
> 
> For gaggia classic, 2012 model.
> 
> Cleaning, what are you doing?
> 
> Parts which did you upgrade, I am not familiar with all parts so bare with me
> 
> I have a bottomless portafilter and a basket thats 16g I cant go higher as I get imprinted scre and holes, even when tamping as hard as possible.
> 
> I would like a 18 basket but these range from £5 ish to £30 nano covered. Does it really make much difference? Op does not seem to cover these new ones and youtube is 110% looking and sounding like a product plug and I am finding honest reviews hard.
> 
> Next is the shower screen, mine seems fine, basic but fine, clean, no loss of metal. Again seen nano billion hole precision laser created ones for £20-30. Is this a worthy upgrade as its the main area to spread water / reduce channeling.
> 
> Then its the next part (can't recall the name) I would like to replace mine as I just cleaned it and its not looking in great shape. Do I replace with gaggia around £7 or the (you guessed it) the £30 option ones? This i think is what you all debate about brass, aluminium or steel?
> 
> Then I'd like to discuss cleaning, to back flush or not the gaggica classic. Whats the go to for cleaning it? Cleaning the wand?
> 
> All help appreciated 👍
> 
> If this is covered and I have missed it in this large post apologise, please feel free to say, bluntly, or direct me 🤣 or copy and paste it ha.
> 
> Loving this forum and its helping me really enjoy the process. Thank you


 Hi,

- cleaning: back flush with poly caf weekly, clean group head gasket each and every, and flush with descale (freq dependant on your water hardness)

- upgrades: rancillio steam wand is a must, bottomless pfilter helps with dialling in, I'd recommend a 155deg steam stat to increase steam pressure or PID. I went with an 18-22g IMS basket and its nice,think I'd prefer the smaller one having used it! Maybe more crema from IMS but my standard gaggia filter was in good condition. They're certainly less forgiving!

- shower screen I went IMS competition. I upgraded a few things at the same time so can't comment on the item by itself but it does distribute water well.

- shower screen holder / distribution plate I'd recommend the new stainless gaggia. I tried a brass one but the water holes are too small (2mm) and cause really bad jetting. The stock plate has tapered 4mm holes. I will be drilling mine out when I get time but have currently gone back to the stock alloy plate for the time being.

- the classic has a 3 way solenoid valve so you can back flush. DaveC has a good video on back flushing technique! Back flush with poly caf.

Which steam wand do you have, the stock plastic one or upgraded rancillio? I binned the stock very quickly!


----------



## MrSmartepants

Gav86 said:


> - upgrades: rancillio steam wand is a must,


 ...ONLY if you make milk-based drinks.

I don't, so I didn't bother swapping my steam wand (which only gets used to descale/purge the system). But Gav's right, the original plastic steam wand is pretty bad. I agree with everything else he said.


----------



## Gav86

MrSmartepants said:


> ...ONLY if you make milk-based drinks.
> 
> I don't, so I didn't bother swapping my steam wand (which only gets used to descale/purge the system). But Gav's right, the original plastic steam wand is pretty bad. I agree with everything else he said.


 Fair point re milk drinks!


----------



## Tinkstar

MrSmartepants said:


> ...ONLY if you make milk-based drinks.
> 
> I don't, so I didn't bother swapping my steam wand (which only gets used to descale/purge the system). But Gav's right, the original plastic steam wand is pretty bad. I agree with everything else he said.


 Its my go too. My efforts so far, got my machine Christmas day, why is it so much harder than it looks 🤣


----------



## Tinkstar

Gav86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> - cleaning: back flush with poly caf weekly, clean group head gasket each and every, and flush with descale (freq dependant on your water hardness)
> 
> - upgrades: rancillio steam wand is a must, bottomless pfilter helps with dialling in, I'd recommend a 155deg steam stat to increase steam pressure or PID. I went with an 18-22g IMS basket and its nice,think I'd prefer the smaller one having used it! Maybe more crema from IMS but my standard gaggia filter was in good condition. They're certainly less forgiving!
> 
> - shower screen I went IMS competition. I upgraded a few things at the same time so can't comment on the item by itself but it does distribute water well.
> 
> - shower screen holder / distribution plate I'd recommend the new stainless gaggia. I tried a brass one but the water holes are too small (2mm) and cause really bad jetting. The stock plate has tapered 4mm holes. I will be drilling mine out when I get time but have currently gone back to the stock alloy plate for the time being.
> 
> - the classic has a 3 way solenoid valve so you can back flush. DaveC has a good video on back flushing technique! Back flush with poly caf.
> 
> Which steam wand do you have, the stock plastic one or upgraded rancillio? I binned the stock very quickly!


 Thank you, I am going to break this down tonight. Is there a preferred site, starting to hate amazon for, well poor search and all the paid for adds.


----------



## Gav86

Tinkstar said:


> Thank you, I am going to break this down tonight. Is there a preferred site, starting to hate amazon for, well poor search and all the paid for adds.


 I've used theespressoshop, Mrbean2cup, happydonkey. Gaggiadirect keeps coming up in searches but never used them before


----------



## Pete4eyes

New member of the GC club here! Just picked up a 2006 Classic, made in Italy, that's good right?

Upgraded from a 2004 Gaggia Cubika that from what I've read, isn't great but isn't the worst... a good starting platform perhaps?

I've already noticed with the same workflow a vastly improved espresso compared to the cubika. So I'm already over the moon with the Classic!

I'm in need of some new gaskets and o-rings as the group head gasket is hard as rock and the steam wand is leaking from the o-ring seal. These should be here today or tomorrow so I'll get those fitted along with the rancilio steam wand.

Other than the shower plate and screen needing a good clean it is in great condition, one previous careful owner!

I think I'll try the opv mod next - perhaps try to get hold of the forum pressure gauge if it's lurking around.

The opening post here is great, lots to take in and practice, especially around timing the steam process right to get the boiler to stay on a little longer!


----------



## Bazinda

Huge thank you. As a newbie this post has helped loads. Many thanks


----------



## larkim

I think I last posted here a couple of years ago when I'd just bought the 2006 (I think) Classic. Since then I've enjoyed it but not played much.

A couple of weeks ago though I started to get very slow flow through the group head and decided to bite the bullet to strip it all down. Was surprisingly easy, managed to get everything separate including stripping down the solenoid valve and accessing the OPV allen key adjustment.

Added the brass showerhead and replaced a few o-rings, as well as clearing out some limescale from the boiler.

Had a scare when it tripped the power on re-assembly, but diagnosed the fault quickly by removing first the two rightmost and then two leftmost power leads to the boiler elements. The left set were causing the trip, so I suspected water in / around the element. Didn't fancy stripping it all down again, so risked unplugging the earth on the top of the boiler and then firing the unit up to see if the heat of the boiler could drive out the moisture. After a 10 minute warm through, and only using the switches on the wall, unplugged again, replaced the earth and then crossed fingers - and now all working as expected.

The only thing I've made worse is the leak that was also there at the steam wand knob end (dripping when the knob was turned fully open). I've done the mod to allow the spindle to be completely removed, and suspect that the green o-ring / gasket on the spindle is at fault as that must be the only thing preventing water streaming along the spindle length. Got a couple of new o-rings arriving later this week. Also got a bottomless portafilter coming, though I doubt my expertise will really let me get much benefit - I do enjoy the coffee from the Classic though, and that's what counts!

Having made the 270deg adjustment to the OPV, I'd like to test the impact that that's had.  I looked on the "pay it forward" thread for the meter merry-go-round, but am I right in thinking I need to have made more of a contribution on the forum before I can post there? I can't see any way to post at the moment; am I missing something? [Edit - now found I can post, so maybe my account just needed a little refresh!]


----------



## larkim

Far from perfect I'm sure, but I'm having fun with my first weekend with a bottomless PF


----------



## Alfieboy

larkim said:


> I think I last posted here a couple of years ago when I'd just bought the 2006 (I think) Classic. Since then I've enjoyed it but not played much.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago though I started to get very slow flow through the group head and decided to bite the bullet to strip it all down. Was surprisingly easy, managed to get everything separate including stripping down the solenoid valve and accessing the OPV allen key adjustment.
> 
> Added the brass showerhead and replaced a few o-rings, as well as clearing out some limescale from the boiler.
> 
> Had a scare when it tripped the power on re-assembly, but diagnosed the fault quickly by removing first the two rightmost and then two leftmost power leads to the boiler elements. The left set were causing the trip, so I suspected water in / around the element. Didn't fancy stripping it all down again, so risked unplugging the earth on the top of the boiler and then firing the unit up to see if the heat of the boiler could drive out the moisture. After a 10 minute warm through, and only using the switches on the wall, unplugged again, replaced the earth and then crossed fingers - and now all working as expected.
> 
> The only thing I've made worse is the leak that was also there at the steam wand knob end (dripping when the knob was turned fully open). I've done the mod to allow the spindle to be completely removed, and suspect that the green o-ring / gasket on the spindle is at fault as that must be the only thing preventing water streaming along the spindle length. Got a couple of new o-rings arriving later this week. Also got a bottomless portafilter coming, though I doubt my expertise will really let me get much benefit - I do enjoy the coffee from the Classic though, and that's what counts!
> 
> Having made the 270deg adjustment to the OPV, I'd like to test the impact that that's had.  I looked on the "pay it forward" thread for the meter merry-go-round, but am I right in thinking I need to have made more of a contribution on the forum before I can post there? I can't see any way to post at the moment; am I missing something? [Edit - now found I can post, so maybe my account just needed a little refresh!]


 Definitely OPV adjustment will help with the naked portafilter

Do you still need a gauge? I'm in Winsford and have one if you want to borrow it although they're not expensive to buy if you intend looking at some more GC's


----------



## larkim

Uncletits said:


> Definitely OPV adjustment will help with the naked portafilter
> 
> Do you still need a gauge? I'm in Winsford and have one if you want to borrow it although they're not expensive to buy if you intend looking at some more GC's


 That's very kind, I'm next but one in line for borrowing the pressure gauge on the Pay It Forward link so hopefully that will see my able to play with pressures.

My big missing is the lack of a decent grinder but only money will solve that!


----------



## Alfieboy

larkim said:


> That's very kind, I'm next but one in line for borrowing the pressure gauge on the Pay It Forward link so hopefully that will see my able to play with pressures.
> 
> My big missing is the lack of a decent grinder but only money will solve that!


 I have the Mignon Facile which I got for a very good price on this very forum

So that or a Manuale would be perfect and not too expensive

Then a VST basket which sorts out if your grinder and prep are any good


----------



## romprod

Great post, this is exactly what I was after after recently purchasing a 2004 Classic 😀


----------



## groundup

What are people's views on a Silvia wand upgrade vs. the Classic Pro wand upgrade to a pre-2015 Classic? The Gaggia option seems neater as it is OEM, but it seems to be more than twice the price of a Silvia wand. Just wondering whether that is worth it.

Thanks.


----------



## ting_tang

Have you checked Silvia V3 wand? I don't think Pro's wand makes any difference in compare with Silvia v1/V2 which comes with a single hole tip. Pro wand comes with a 2 holes tip, if I'm correct, and you will need to buy a single hole tip, for better performance.


----------



## groundup

I had come across the V3 wand, but from what little I have read/seen it seemed like the tip ends up being quite low down, and I don't have room to put the machine on a stand, so that put me off initially. Plus it looked like a more "invasive procedure" to install which I thought I might screw up! It does look like a nice upgrade though.


----------



## silentbrown

Long-time lurker, first time poster 

Does anyone have a teardown video or instructions for the dreaded 2015 Classic? I've been asked to fix one with a missing plastic shim, and am trying to remove the "filter locking ring" from the boiler, as per the video here for the Color.






However, the Classic has all the gubbins for the steam wand, and a black plastic frame which seems to hold the boiler and group head together, and I'm a bit stuck. I'm reluctant to mess with the crimped hoses as I don't have tool/parts to recrimp them.

Here's the innards at present. Any advice welcome!


----------



## El carajillo

Looking at a parts diagram for the 2015 Classic it appears the same process as the Colour but with more complexity for removal as your photo shows.

I do not think there is a simple solution.

It may just be possible to release it and carefully rotate to access the bttom of the boiler and group.


----------



## silentbrown

El carajillo said:


> It may just be possible to release it and carefully rotate to access the bottom of the boiler and group.


 Cheers. I'll disconnect the switches which should buy a little extra space. There's a pair of T10 torx screws down by the steam wand, but I'm not sure if removing those is going to help...?

Having recently put a PID into a 2009 GC, I was expecting this job to be easy.


----------



## silentbrown

silentbrown said:


> There's a pair of T10 torx screws down by the steam wand, but I'm not sure if removing those is going to help...?


 All apart now. Removing the two T10 torx screws allows you to wiggle the steam wand out upwards. Disconnect some of the wiring and you can then pull the boiler assembly out the top without disconnecting any of the water piping. Be aware that the hex bolts which hold the group head to the boiler are not just threaded into the aluminium - the also have flanged nuts below which hold the black plastic steam valve mount.

I've refitted the plastic rail, having cut off and reprofiled the damaged end with a dremel, so hopefully the portafilter won't snag on it again. Glued with araldite epoxy, which hopefully will give a decent bond when cured. It's not ideal but the replacement part is £40 + shipping!


----------



## silentbrown

silentbrown said:


> I've refitted the plastic rail, having cut off and reprofiled the damaged end with a dremel, so hopefully the portafilter won't snag on it again.


 Grr. Reassembled, working, but with a bad leak between the portafilter and the gasket once pressure builds up in the pressurized basket.

It's like the portafilter is fitting too easily: There's hardly any force required to get the portafilter lugs to hit the 6 o'clock endstops on the bit pictured above. I don't think it's my repair causing the issue....

I didn't replace the seal because it looked absolutely fine - (only 2 years old ,and I didn't have one to hand). However I did clean sticky crud off the rear of the seal, which could have been glue?

I'll try replacing the seal but would welcome any other things to check... Filter basket rim and portafilter both look undamaged.


----------



## larkim

Could you shim the gasket seal so that it sits 0.5mm lower maybe? Not sure how you'd manage it to keep it even, but perhaps a layer of tape cut to size / shape might work?


----------



## El carajillo

silentbrown said:


> Grr. Reassembled, working, but with a bad leak between the portafilter and the gasket once pressure builds up in the pressurized basket.
> 
> It's like the portafilter is fitting too easily: There's hardly any force required to get the portafilter lugs to hit the 6 o'clock endstops on the bit pictured above. I don't think it's my repair causing the issue....
> 
> I didn't replace the seal because it looked absolutely fine - (only 2 years old ,and I didn't have one to hand). However I did clean sticky crud off the rear of the seal, which could have been glue?
> 
> I'll try replacing the seal but would welcome any other things to check... Filter basket rim and portafilter both look undamaged.


 At 2 years old the seal is probably well worn, look for depression where basket sits.

Possibly the plastic rail is worn down from original depth and not raising the basket / PF high enough.


----------



## silentbrown

El carajillo said:


> At 2 years old the seal is probably well worn, look for depression where basket sits.
> 
> Possibly the plastic rail is worn down from original depth and not raising the basket / PF high enough.


 Thanks. Seal is my first guess too. It looks like the only available seal for the 'ersatz' 2015 Classic is the OEM one, so no hope of finding a slightly thicker one.

The rails all seemed in good nick. No visible wear, and the plastic is VERY hard. It's possible that the one I modded and replaced sits marginally lower, as I removed the old glue from it before regluing to stop it sitting too high.

As this is working with a pressurized basket, should the OPV on the pump be opening? If that's sticky, the basket pressure could be too high, hence the leak?


----------



## El carajillo

silentbrown said:


> Thanks. Seal is my first guess too. It looks like the only available seal for the 'ersatz' 2015 Classic is the OEM one, so no hope of finding a slightly thicker one.
> 
> The rails all seemed in good nick. No visible wear, and the plastic is VERY hard. It's possible that the one I modded and replaced sits marginally lower, as I removed the old glue from it before regluing to stop it sitting too high.
> 
> As this is working with a pressurized basket, should the OPV on the pump be opening? If that's sticky, the basket pressure could be too high, hence the leak?


 Unlikely.


----------



## El carajillo

As a check for thin seal / worn rail. Cut a thin annular ring of card the same as the seal and fit behind the seal and test to see if it leaks . cereal packet card / similar?


----------



## silentbrown

El carajillo said:


> As a check for thin seal / worn rail. Cut a thin annular ring of card the same as the seal and fit behind the seal and test to see if it leaks . cereal packet card / similar?


 Well, I still haven't fixed the leak, but I think I know what's happening. A new seal made basically no difference so I took a closer look at how the portafilter actually seats. You put it in at about the 7:30 position and it 'locks' at 6 o'clock, so it's only turning about 45 degrees, and at that point the portafilter lug is only using the first third of the plastic rail - and it's that first third that I had to trim to remove the damaged end, so the portafilter isn't fully supported on one side. It doesn't lock because it's hit the endstops, but because the thinner seal won't compress. The different seal design in the 2015 models means there's much less compliance than the pre-2105 ones - the difference between 'tight' and 'bloody tight' is just a couple of degrees rotation. .

So I guess I have no alternative but forking out £50 on a new filter locking ring assembly, which is pretty frustrating.


----------



## silentbrown

silentbrown said:


> So I guess I have no alternative but forking out £50 on a new filter locking ring assembly, which is pretty frustrating.


 ... and unfortunately that was the (expensive) solution. At least I was able to salvage the second plastic rail from the old filter assembly, so at least I've got that as a fallback if one of the new rails fails.

In hindsight , the one thing I didn't try was simply to remove both plastic rails... The portafilter would have gone some way past the 6 o'clock position, but I think there's a good chance it would still seal well.


----------



## Sheffy

silentbrown said:


> All apart now. Removing the two T10 torx screws allows you to wiggle the steam wand out upwards. Disconnect some of the wiring and you can then pull the boiler assembly out the top without disconnecting any of the water piping. Be aware that the hex bolts which hold the group head to the boiler are not just threaded into the aluminium - the also have flanged nuts below which hold the black plastic steam valve mount.
> 
> I've refitted the plastic rail, having cut off and reprofiled the damaged end with a dremel, so hopefully the portafilter won't snag on it again. Glued with araldite epoxy, which hopefully will give a decent bond when cured. It's not ideal but the replacement part is £40 + shipping!


 I've got to the point where I need to get the steam control knob out of the way to get the boiler out the top. I've removed the t10 bolts, the steam wand is up out the way but I cannot understand how to release the control knob to remove the boiler. Any help?


----------



## Sheffy

Sorry ignore my lack of knowledge. Having seen replacement knobs available it obviously is removable, so pulled it off.. 😅

Now I just need to split the boiler, which seems very stubborn.


----------



## Helloflip

Hi, Just about to look for a Gaggia Classic, I've had a few baby class models before then went to the dark side and got a Nespresso machine. I know, I've seen the light and will be back.

I'd like to buy a good second hand machine, I'll only be using it for espresso, can anyone advise please which year to look out for as I've heard as above 2015 is one to avoid and that the newer models aren't the same as they use to be

TIA


----------



## Alfieboy

@Helloflip yes stick to pre-2015 although I have seen a 2014 that was the poorer version

The machines to look for have rocker switches rather than push buttons also the discharge hose into the drip tray is not on the poorer version


----------



## antonz44

I know it's a few years old but thanks a lot for this post, got me set up and started with a second hand 2012 classic beautifully today 🙂


----------



## MisterKevster

Picked up a 2005 in great nick....although I'll be cleaning/rebuilding the boiler as a matter of course.
Is there a goto place for gaskets, etc....?


----------



## Alfieboy

I use Simon2bid on ebay for mine

Great blome


----------



## Bhodgson

This is my go to.
ebay # 224978454599. They threw in an POV ring, too.


----------



## MisterKevster

Bhodgson said:


> This is my go to.
> ebay # 224978454599. They threw in an POV ring, too.


Went for the £12.95 'er with the standard Group seal....the original seems to have faired well enough for the first 19 years!!


----------



## Nozza

Hi Guys,
Looking for a Giggia classic, as it seems half the internet is also doing, I notice the "new" 2019 model are going for like 340 new, seem almost the price of the second hands ones, am i missing something? is it that they cant be modded as Ive seen with the 2015 model's. or is it just a case of the second hand markey going mad?
Ill post 2 places that are selling the new for less then £350





Gaggia -New Classic Edelstahl -Gaggia Hardware/Electronic Grooves.land/Playthek


Buy New Classic Edelstahl Hardware/Electronic from Gaggia for £325.03 and pay no postage. More than 1200000 CDs, DVDs, Vinyls, Games, Technics, Equipment and Toys since 1991 at your service. free shipping.



www.grooves-inc.co.uk










Gaggia New Classic Espresso Coffee Machine Silver | Techinn


Buy Gaggia New Classic Espresso Coffee Machine - Silver, Coffee-machine from Small appliances for only 361.99 £. Find electronics and computers deals in Techinn | Fast delivery




www.tradeinn.com


----------



## Bhodgson

Nozza said:


> Hi Guys,
> Looking for a Giggia classic, as it seems half the internet is also doing, I notice the "new" 2019 model are going for like 340 new, seem almost the price of the second hands ones, am i missing something? is it that they cant be modded as Ive seen with the 2015 model's. or is it just a case of the second hand markey going mad?
> Ill post 2 places that are selling the new for less then £350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaggia -New Classic Edelstahl -Gaggia Hardware/Electronic Grooves.land/Playthek
> 
> 
> Buy New Classic Edelstahl Hardware/Electronic from Gaggia for £325.03 and pay no postage. More than 1200000 CDs, DVDs, Vinyls, Games, Technics, Equipment and Toys since 1991 at your service. free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> www.grooves-inc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaggia New Classic Espresso Coffee Machine Silver | Techinn
> 
> 
> Buy Gaggia New Classic Espresso Coffee Machine - Silver, Coffee-machine from Small appliances for only 361.99 £. Find electronics and computers deals in Techinn | Fast delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradeinn.com


If you are offered a 2015-2019 model, run and dont stop till you can no longer see the proposed vendor.
The Classic from that time was, to put it mildly absolutely terrible, and any vendor will know that. 
If someone is selling one, on EBay, they are almost certainly trying to rip you off.
id say one’s worth about £100 for spares.


----------



## Nozza

Bhodgson said:


> If you are offered a 2015-2019 model, run and dont stop till you can no longer see the proposed vendor.
> The Classic from that time was, to put it mildly absolutely terrible, and any vendor will know that.
> If someone is selling one, on EBay, they are almost certainly trying to rip you off.
> id say one’s worth about £100 for spares.


Thanks for the advice, I assumed that must be why. I will keep looking for an alternative, either an older gaggia or a rancilio silvia


----------



## Bhodgson

An older, refurbished, Classic is a good option. Though the New Classic ( once again owned by Italians) is every bit as good as a per 2015 item. ( though I’m not a fan of the new switches) the only thing you lose, is the infinitely adjustable OVP. But, as you now just chuck in a 9Bar spring, it makes the mod a doddle.


----------



## Nozza

Im looking online and its looking like around £220, seems alot but im guessing thats what they go for now?


----------



## Dannysingh8

Hi guys, i've got the Gaggia Classic on the way. It's my first espresso machine as me and the wife love a vanilla latte and order whenever we go to a cafe.

What's the first thing I need to do and what extras shall I buy? I will also need a grinder.


----------



## Alfieboy

What sort have you bought? What year etc.

Throw away the vanilla too that’s the first thing I’d do 😂


----------



## Bhodgson

Dannysingh8 said:


> Hi guys, i've got the Gaggia Classic on the way. It's my first espresso machine as me and the wife love a vanilla latte and order whenever we go to a cafe.
> 
> What's the first thing I need to do and what extras shall I buy? I will also need a grinder.


I’m thinking a pod system may be best for you.
however
the very first thing should be a grinder. If you haven’t budgeted about £200-500. See my first sentence.
58.5mm tamper
58mm dosing cup.
milk jug, 400-600m
milk thermometer
accurate scales.
none of the above is classic specific. 
As @Alfieboy say. We need to know which flavour of Classic, you have, before we can make recommendations.


----------



## Dannysingh8

I bought this one - Classic Range

Me and the wife enjoy a latte with a shot of vanilla instead of sugar, surely I can make this !from the Gaggia?


----------



## Alfieboy

Dannysingh8 said:


> I bought this one - Classic Range
> 
> Me and the wife enjoy a latte with a shot of vanilla instead of sugar, surely I can make this !from the Gaggia?


A new one! So you should get some good drinks out of that - use it, make mistakes and enjoy the journey you’re on and don’t expect perfection from the first shot as we all learn something new every day

as @Bhodgson said a decent grinder is for me more important than anything else


----------



## Dannysingh8

Exciting times!

What grinder would you recommend? 

And what's wrong with vanilla? 👀😂


----------



## Alfieboy

I’m a traditionalist - no milk after midday and I don’t like sweet stuff 😱

There are cheaper alternatives which will work well but for me Niche Zero is best one I’ve owned

Need to get used to the machine and think if you want to modify that too - take a nose at Shades of Coffee to start with


----------



## Dannysingh8

No chance I will pay £500 for a grinder! Are there any cheaper alternatives that still do a good job?


----------



## Bhodgson

Dannysingh8 said:


> No chance I will pay £500 for a grinder! Are there any cheaper alternatives that still do a good job?


You could look for an MC2 SH. It’s still considered to best low cost entry into espresso grinders. They’ll set you back between £80-£120. It’s espresso only and is quite loud. It also has high(ish) retention.
Or, at a pinch, a new or Sh Sage grinder pro. They’ll set you back £120-150 sh and about £200 new.
you could also peruse the classies, here. Occasionally one of the older pro type grinders, turns up in the £200-300 range. But again they’ll be noisy and have high retention.

man, espresso grinders are a nightmare mine field.
but it’s worth noting, in the espresso world, you’ll usually need to spend twice as much, on a grinder, as you did on the machine. Now the Niche has changed that equation, a little, but that still leaves you paying the same for you grinder as your machine.

purchasing your machine is, at best, only 50% of what you will have to spend, to enter the espresso world.(remember you’ll also need; a tamper, £20-£150. A milk frothing jug, £6-£50. Milk thermometer £6-£30. Dosing cup and or dosing funnel £8-£40. Quality scales, £20-£300)
I know, it shocked me to the core. But after a decade of bodging and modding unsuitable grinders. And a short spell with an MC2, It bought a Niche. The difference in the coffee quality, was obvious from the first dialled in shot. And the reduction in retention was a revelation. One thing my partner noticed was a big reduction in coffee dust, around my station. I can also talk, in a normal voice, whilst grinding.


----------



## Alfieboy

MC2 in the classifieds atm


----------



## Dannysingh8

Thanks, will look into it.

What's your thoughts on the hand grinders? Saw a lot of videos with people opting for this instead of an electric one and assume it will cost alot less.


----------



## larkim

A really good handgrinder would serve you well, and in reality an experience with one need not set you back too much cash as there's a decent second hand market for them if you can't be bothered with the faff of manual grinding. But a good one won't be cheaper than an MC2, at least not one which has a guaranteed good reputation and can grind fine enough for espresso.
I've had an MC2 and it was great so long as I only had one type of bean in use and only wanted to make espresso. But since then I've had a significant birthday so allowed myself the luxury of a Niche and it is lovely; but it is a lot of money and it took me a good while to convince myself that spending more on the grinder was worth it. I'm still not 100% sure my taste buds are good enough to deserve the Niche, but it works very well and I enjoy the workflow it needs me to use.


----------



## Dannysingh8

Looks like I'm stuck between the MC2 and the Sage Smart Grinder Pro. What would you guys go for?


----------



## Bhodgson

The MC2 is really espresso only. So if you drink none espresso based drinks. The SGP may be your best bet. But, if you’re pure Espresso, the MC2 is the superior grinder.


----------

